# PayPal - me retiene mi dinero sin explicación 6 meses



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

*TEMA SERIO - POR FAVOR*

Si este no es el foro adecuado pido perdón soy nuevo en este sitio y ya la impotencia es mucha, gracias por la comprensión

Llevo como casi 14 años en PayPal con cero problemas, y de repente después de pedirme papeles y más papeles, tas una limitación de cuenta, papeles los cuales fueron enviados, proceden a cerrarme la cuenta con más de 1800 euros dentro, y sin más explicaciones, me dicen que me espere 6 meses sin mi dinero y que me fastidie, el audio no tiene desperdidio, los tengo todos grabados, y al margen ya puse esto en conocimiento de la policia

He contactado montones de veces al soporte, nunca te ayudan y aun encima se ponen chulos y faltones, la verdad me han creado un problema gigantesco debido a que principalmente yo ni vendo, ni nada, solo compro algún dominio, y servidores para mi uso y poco más, sinceramente no se ya que más hacer porque estoy flipado con todo esto, he procedido a grabar una conversación para que más de alguno veaís el nivel de esta gente, explicaciones ninguna, después me habla la tia de rollos de que si yo en el 2013 puse una queja de no se que o no se cuantos por unos salvapantallas que compre a unos chinos, cuando yo, solo me he dedicado a temas online y poco más y nadie me ha reclamado jamás nada de nada, es indignante, no se si alguien ha pasado por esto pero para mi es inaudito, tirar balones fuera y dejarnos a muchas personas sin dinero y con seis meses sin nuestro dinero sin ninguna explicación


====================================

*
PERIÓDICOS INTERESADOS EN RECIBIR LAS DENUNCIAS PÚBLICAS SOBRE PAYPAL, POR FAVOR ESCRIBID VUESTRO CASO, ES IMPORTANTE PARA QUE PUEDAN DIFUNDIRLO :*

--------
nacional@larazon.es
+(34) 913247000
--------

sociedad@okdiario.com
economia@okdiario.com
investigacion@okdiario.com

--------
redacciondigital@elpais.es
nacional@elpais.es
+ (34) 91 337 82 00
--------

--------
sociedad@laopinioncoruna.es
+ (34) 981 21 74 00
--------

--------
digital@lavanguardia.es
+ (34) 93 270 4600
--------

--------
prensa@elblogsalmon.com
+ (34) 91 714 01 67
--------

====================================

*SECRETARIA DE LA POLICIA NACIONAL PARA INVESTIGACIÓN DE DELITOS ECONÓMICOS :*

udef.secretaria@policia.es

====================================

Hay montones de casos iguales, es dantesco
====================================

*DEJO EL AUDIO PARA QUE PODAÍS ESCUCHAR LO SINVERGUENZA QUE ESTA GENTUZA Y QUE ESTO ES UNA ABSOLUTA ILEGALIDAD :
*

PayPal_Audio.mp3 - Google Drive

====================================

*CASOS SANGRANTES :*

paypal 180 dias site - Buscar con Google

PAYPAL ME RETIENE MI DINERO 180 DIAS - Buscar con Google

*CASO FARMACIA ONLINE :*

PayPal el arte de no justificarse - Parafarmacia.website


====================================

*OPINIONES TRUSPILOT, ALUCINANTE :*

https://es.trustpilot.com/review/www.paypal.com


*OPINIONES EN COSUMERAFFAIRS :*

Top 2,073 Reviews and Complaints about PayPal

====================================


Paypal account limitation and what to do about it (a.k.a Paypal sucks) - YouTube
Why I No Longer Use PayPal · Selling AND Buying - YouTube



PayPal $20,000 Scam 2017 (Actual Recorded Call) - YouTube

=====================================

*
FIRMA LA PETICIÓN EN CHANGE.ORG
*
Petición · PayPal: PayPal te roba tu dinero sin más explicaciones · Change.org

=====================================

*DE OBLIGADA LECTURA :*

http://www.screw-paypal.com/

=====================================
*
TAMBIÉN SE DEDICARON A ROBAR EL DINERO DEL CROWFUNDIG DE PROTONMAIL :*

https://protonmail.com/blog/paypal-freezes-protonmail-campaign-funds/

=====================================

*Y muchos enlaces más tanto en inglés como en Español repletos de las mismas cosas*

PayPal prepago: reclamaciones colectivas, sanciones del Banco de España y 100.000 usuarios afectados - Bolsamanía.com



*ACTUALIZACIÓN IMPORTANTE PARA TODOS*

Si os pasa esto de PayPal, o para evitar sustos los que tengaís PayPal, siempre todos los pagos que os los haga la persona que sea, desde no su saldo de PayPal, sino desde su cuenta corriente o numero de cuenta vinculada a PayPal, al hacerse esto asi, el saldo en PayPal se incrementa en la cuenta a través del abono que viene de otra cuenta de PayPal con la cuenta bancaria verificada, por qué ? porque al hacerse asi, ante un cierre de cuenta de estos sinverguenzas, podeís decirle a la persona que pagó que hable con su banco para anular ese dinero enviado, el cual se revertirá a la cuenta bancaria nuevamente, descontándose del saldo de PayPal, esto significa que el dinero no se perderá o estará estancado, el tiempo o plazo para solicitar esto es de 54 dias, osea que al menos hay una solución para este tipo de ingresos, ya que estos pagos se consideran domiciliaciones bancarias

En cuanto a si os han pagado con tarjeta, a través de la tarjeta que otra persona tenga vinculada en PayPal, y es un saldo, solo ocupa la denuncia policial, pero en este caso al haber pagado tu conscientemente, no ocupa denuncia, entonces estas serían las opciones más interesantes, y las novedades hasta ahora que he podido verificar


*Seguiré informando de cualquier cosa*


----------



## luismarple (1 Sep 2018)

Ni vendes ni nada y tienes un saldo de 1.800 leídos en PayPal???? En qué andarás metido, angelito...


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (1 Sep 2018)

¿Cuenta normal o profesional?



> yo ni vendo, ni nada, solo compro algún dominio, y servidores para mi uso y poco más



¿y de dónde han salido los 1800€ en la cuenta?

Hacen falta más detalles, puede que te hayas saltado algún punto de la letra pequeña en las TOS de PayPal. 

He conocido varios casos en los que una vez que te cierran la cuenta, se quedan con los fondos. Tendrás suerte si los recuperas a los 6 meses.


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

El saldo que tengo en PayPal es el acumulado de varios meses, efectivamente y me dedico de forma puntual a realizar trabajos freelance, otro dinero lo tengo yo mismo agregado al saldo para abonos mios relacionados simplemente con pago de mis servidores desde hace años, no es un dinero que me venga de golpe, es un acumulado y que dejé en la cuenta para próximamente sacar la mitad y dejar una cantidad para el pago de varios servidores que me cuestan unos 75 euros al més, por favor es un tema serio, y hay muchas personas igual, ok, yo tengo todo muy claro con mis finanzas, PayPal solo es un intermediador de pagos, gracias


----------



## Z4LMAN (1 Sep 2018)

Paypal no es un banco, hay que procurar mover el dinero rapido a tu cuenta bancaria.


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Paypal no es un banco, hay que procurar mover el dinero rapido a tu cuenta bancaria.



Exacto el tema es que no puedo hacerlo, porque no me dejan durante seis meses sin ningún tipo de explicación, si escuchas el audio ellos van de banco y se saltan las leyes a la torera, es una película de terror esto, sinceramente


----------



## Disminuido (1 Sep 2018)

Pero que explicacion te han dado esa es la cosa , a mi una vez me mandaron un email avisando primero , que por el meneo que tenia , les tenia que mandar Los papeles en los que constaba de que era autonomo ( tocate los cojones ) pase del tema y un dia me encontre la cuenta bloqueada , les llame les escanee a lo guarro mi papael de alta de autonomo y al dia siguiente ya esta bien . No es por paypal si una cuenta tiene meneo les obligan a que el usuario responda si esta tributando o no


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

A mi no me pidieron nada, solo me pidieron el DNI, luego el carnet porque el DNI había caducado hacía un mes, después de eso que si los recibos de las transferencias, etc, pero nada más, les dije si necesitan algo más me lo dicen , es más incluso llamaron algunos clientes mios y les dijeron que había autorizado ellos los pagos, a dos clientes mios les cerraron la cuenta sin más uno de ellos no usaba PayPal nunca, dado que solo se lo hizo para pagar recibos de los servidores suyos y algunas cosas suyas y cuando tocaba un mantenimiento de apenas 50 euros un año, me lo abonaba, nada del otro mundo, el saldo que tengo es acumulado de meses, simple y llanamente porque no lo saqué, en lo últimos meses solo tengo 7 movimiento u 8 nada más, eso es todo en realidad

En todo lo que va de año , yo no moví más de 1500 euros, y creo qeu en 14 años en PayPal no llegue ni a 7000 euros en total, osea que eso es menos del salario mínimo de una persona en 1 año en este país y en 14 años, si escuchas el audio ves el nivel de esta gente, no respetan ninguna ley, al margen ellos no son quien para decirme a mi nada, si quieren informar a hacienda o a quien sea, que lo hagan, ya lo demás es mi problema, pero ellos no son nadie para interferir en mi vida, en mi dinero , etc, es bastante simple, sino para que tienen eso de los pagos personales, para qué, si una persona con lo de pay me par auna comunión o bautizo junta 1700 euros, entonces también se quedan con todas las aportciones de los familiares, o el servicio ese nuevo que ponen de hacer un bote o no se que, en Skrill tengo mi cuenta verificada a tope, sin ningún límite, y a mi no me molesta nadie, nadie, esta gentuza me ha robado 1850 euros y ya los he denunciado y lo he puesto en conocimiento de el cuerpo de la policia nacional concretamente la UDEF, dado que ellos retienen los saldos de miles de personas en España y muchas más en Europa ese dinero estáinmobilizado en Luxemburgo, gana intereses, luego devuelven el dinero y tu lo tansfieres a los seis meses eso si te cobran 45 euros adicionales por las gestiones y le simprota un carajo, te retienen la pasta, cobran intereses y te vuelven a cobrar 45 euros, si tanto les preocupa el tema del blanqueo, porque luego te dejan transferirte 1800 euros, esto lo ahcen paa ganar dinero, a costa de los intereses, el dinero que sacan de esos intereses de todo el mazo de dinero en Luxemburgo, pagan el 7 % de impeustos de ganancias y les quedan limpios millones de euros

Yo no tengo nada que esconder, yo soy una persona normal, no tengo un puto duro, me busco la vida como todo el mundo, trabajo como puedo y donde puedo, asi de simple, hay temporadas mejores y temporadas peores, y vivo de mi trabajo, cuando lo tengo lo hago, cuando puedo ser autónomo o costearmelo lo soy, cuando no me doy de baja, y hago como todos lo que puedo, pero yo no he robado a nadie, ellos si me han robado

---------- Post added 01-sep-2018 at 19:59 ----------




cogit dijo:


> jajajaj qué fuerte xD yo hace 3 años que no uso paypal por algo parecido. Me cargaron un pago que yo no hice y no bloquearon una puta mierda, reclamé y me devolvieron la pasta. Al mes o así me bloquearon la cuenta porque "lo dice el sistema" al intentar enviar dinero y no me dejaba realizar pagos por x tiempo. Los mandé a tomar por culo.




Asi es, yo estoy desesperado, estoy depre total, llevo una semana horrorosa, que se me caen las lágrimas por los rincones, yo soy una persona más que honesta, ninguna persona me ha reclamado en 14 añso nada en PayPal en ningún lado, y me han arruinado la vida, arruinado la vida y si llego a estar en Madrid hago una locura, no se ni como he podido mantener el tipo en la conversación, en una conversación telefónica anterior que pondre aqui la tipa se sacó los casoc y me dejó hablando solo, esto de PayPal no es normal, y debe ser investigado por las autoridades policiales y por los organismos adecuado del propio gobierno, no es normal por dios, yo estoy amargado, es un abuso, es un engaño total y absoluto, agradezco las palabras de todo, lo digo de corazón


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (1 Sep 2018)

Bienvenido al club.

Yo hace la purria de años tenía unos 90.000 euros en Paypal ganados limpiamente y totalmente fiscalizados con Hacienda.

Un día se me ocurrió transferir unos 15.000 euros directamente a mi banco y pim pam pum, cuenta congelada con 75.000 euros por 6 meses. Por lo visto mi actividad (sacar la pasta de SU saldo) les pareció "sospechoso"

Llamadita a unos abogados en Madrid especializados en casos tecnológicos, un par de burofaxes y a los tres días ya tenía la cuenta abierta incluyendo disculpas telefónicas. Por supuesto la factura de los abogados me los pagó Paypal tras presentarles la factura.

Paypal / Ebay son famosos por tener una mierda de sistema de seguridad y control. En tu caso habrá sido por alguna chorrada, como que en Paypal pusiste una dirección y en la prueba de dirección que pusiste a lo mejor la dirección en vez de tener una coma tiene un punto o en tu Paypal pusiste "avenida" y en tu factura de prueba de dirección o identidad pone "avda." O tal vez si te dedicas a la compra/venta de dominios, si alguno tiene alguna palabra relacionada con sexo o drogas ya te ponen en la lista de sospechosos.

Son así de burros.


----------



## J.Smith (1 Sep 2018)

Lo de siempre , se usa a los clientes para financiarse.


----------



## MIP (1 Sep 2018)

Un motivo más para cobrar en criptos.


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

POWERPOINT2000 dijo:


> Bienvenido al club.
> 
> Yo hace la purria de años tenía unos 90.000 euros en Paypal ganados limpiamente y totalmente fiscalizados con Hacienda.
> 
> ...




Te agradezco mucho tu comentario, podias decirme algo sobre como fue ese proceso, porque a mi no me improta meterme en abogados, y te lo agradezco, al ser menos de 200 euros, las costas ni las pagría en caso de perder, pero creo que el caso es bien claro, y te agradezco el comentario, porque lo estoy paando muy mal, un abrazo


----------



## D4sser (1 Sep 2018)

Pero cómo estás 6 meses así :XX: Hay que ser burro :XX:

Eso que te están haciendo es un delito como la copa de un pino, por eso el otro florero que te ha dicho lo de los abogados se le solucionó en cero coma. 

Espabílate pero rápido. Y ojo a la hora de contratar abogados, no seas tan retarded como con lo otro, a ver si va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

*GRACIAS POR LOS COMENTARIOS*

Si me aconsejaís que hacer, perfecto, yo he contactado a varios abogados y me he movido y he enviado los audios a el diario la Vanguardia, diario de Sevilla Cádiz, a Ok Diario, a El Mundo, me he movido mucho porque es un atropello, también llamé a El Banco de España no me sirvió de nada, tampoco FACUA ni la OCU me ayduaron en nada y la OMIC ya pasé sinceramente, a la UDEF la llame el viernes y escribí a udef.secretaria@policia.es y envie el dosier sobre mi caso y otros, *y agradezco a todos la ayuda, gracias de verdad*

---------- Post added 01-sep-2018 at 20:33 ----------




D4sser dijo:


> Pero cómo estás 6 meses así :XX: Hay que ser burro :XX:
> 
> Eso que te están haciendo es un delito como la copa de un pino, por eso el otro florero que te ha dicho lo de los abogados se le solucionó en cero coma.
> 
> Espabílate pero rápido. Y ojo a la hora de contratar abogados, no seas tan retarded como con lo otro, a ver si va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.




Pues dime tu un abogado con el que contactar, yo vivo en Coruña y no se de ninguno que lleve estás cosas, por mi encantado ya te digo llamé a dos y no tenían ni idea, pero encantado de ir sin problema, Escucha la grabación que imagino fliparás y mucho, un saludo y gracias


----------



## D4sser (1 Sep 2018)

Simplemente estate atento, es de sentido común. Si le llevas el caso y no te dice claramente que eso que te están haciendo es algo gordo, es que es un patán que no tiene ni zorra. 

Vete a varios hasta que encuentres a uno que tenga buena pinta, pero no vayas mostrando tu desesperación, que hay algunos perros que te huelen para pillarte de cliente y luego lo alaaaaaargaaaaaan. 

Suerte y la próxima vez que te porculicen no dejes pasar ni una semana.


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

Y que recomiendas uno especialsitas en derecho bancario o uno de nuevas tecnologías, es que llame a muchos, pero la verdad bastante mal en mi zona, si alguien me recomienda perfecto y si puedes escucha el audio que dejé en el primer post un saludo y gracias


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Sep 2018)

PayPal son unos hijos de puta estafadores, no se como eres capaz de dejarles 1800 LEUROS, hablando claro, ERES UN PRINGAO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

Bueno hombre, pues muchas gracias por tus palabras, muy amable


----------



## D4sser (1 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> Y que recomiendas uno especialsitas en derecho bancario o uno de nuevas tecnologías, es que llame a muchos, pero la verdad bastante mal en mi zona, si alguien me recomienda perfecto y si puedes escucha el audio que dejé en el primer post un saludo y gracias




Busca uno que veas que te escucha y que no tenga pinta de hijoputa estafador, eso es lo más importante.
Que escriba un burofax "amenazante" cuanto antes y a ver qué pasa.

Como te metas en juicio puedes flipar, despídete de tu pasta durante un buen tiempo; por eso lo mejor es hacer las cosas EXTRAJUDICIALMENTE, solo recurre a esa vía en el caso de que los de Paypal pasen de la "amenaza". 

Y para que no te deprimas, que sepas que los BANCOS arman unas gordísimas. Hay mucha peña realmente porculizada con movidones. Yo ya no puedo aportarte más info, suerte.


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

Pues miraré eso a ver , un saludo tio


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> Bueno hombre, pues muchas gracias por tus palabras, muy amable





De nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2018)

Bueno lo primero has de buscar un abogado especialista en el asunto, intenta buscar por google o ponte por ejemplo en contacto con la OCU a ver si ellos te pudieran ayudar recomendándote alguno

analiza y estudia si puedes solicitar tb una indemnizacion debido a daños y perjuicios y darles caña

Por otro lado reglas básicas en Paypal, alguna ya te la han comentado:

- Ingreso que te hagan o transacción, inmediatamente moverlo a la cuenta bancaria. Nunca acumular dinero. Si tienes que hacer pagos, con que dejes asociadas una tarjeta o cuenta bancaria ya tirara de ahi. Yo las tarjetas suelo asociar las de prepago y lo dejo como elemento de pago por defecto

- Que las transacciones no sean superiores a una cantidad, yo antes cuando lo usaba eran micropagos o pagos no superiores a 100 euros, de esa forma limitas los riesgos. En cuanto ven una cantidad alta, inmediatamente suelen caparla

- El tipo de cuenta para un freelance creo q es la premier, la business es para empresas. Las dos son similares en cuanto a los limites solo que la premier solo aparece tu nombre y apellidos

- Usa otros sistemas de pago alternativos, sobre todo si son clientes de confianza usa transferencias o ingresos en España o ua otras alternativas para los de fuera como payoneer

Espero q tengas suerte con tu problema y por favor cuéntanos que tal te va evolucionando, este hilo tiene presencia y visibilidad en internet y servira tambien como guia faro para otros y una forma de perjudicar a Paypal.


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

Polux dijo:


> Bueno lo primero has de buscar un abogado especialista en el asunto, intenta buscar por google o ponte por ejemplo en contacto con la OCU a ver si ellos te pudieran ayudar recomendándote alguno
> 
> analiza y estudia si puedes solicitar tb una indemnizacion debido a daños y perjuicios y darles caña
> 
> ...



Te agradezco mucho tus palabras, desde luego puntualmente os voy a ir diciendo todo y colgando nuevos audios, desde luego qeu lo haré, también contacté al CEO de PayPal pero la verdad sus palabras son un tanto insulsas el tal CEO se llama Raimundo Sala Albert




> Raimundo Sala Albert
> 11:28
> 
> Hola Pablo, lamento tu mala experiencia, la semana que viene miraremos que podemos hacer , sin embargo en la web de PayPal.es puedes acceder a los teléfonos de atención al cliente y empresas. Viendo tu web veo que sí que es un negocio de servicios web por lo que entiendo habrás recibido pagos por tus servicios y es posible que en el aparatado del centro de resoluciones dentro de tu cuenta PayPal tendrás alguno alerta solicitándote información sobre tu identidad, negocio, etc
> Un saludo




Pensé que esta persona tendría un poquito más de nivel, pero veo que todo son buenas palabras y ni una sola acción, es una pena querer dar una imagen de buenismo y hacer lo que hacen , realmente triste, si tienes razón, me confié basándome en los años que llevaba la friolera de casi 14 años en PayPal, la verdad es que si no pasó antes es porque mi actividad era realmente pequeña, y es ahora que me han visto un saldo acumulado que han ido a por mi, antes yo no dejaba nada, a lo sumo 50 euros

Ahora mismo estoy en Skrill con acceso ilimitado y todo verificado a la perfección, eso me da cierta tranqilidad, una plataforma que parece muy limpia, aunqeu el soprote escasea en Español, por lo demás me gusta se pueda utilizar con Payoner o Neteller, desde luego mejor para muchas más opciones


En cuanto el tipo de cuenta, cuando yo la abrí allá por el 2005 la cuenta de PayPal, esta, no daba opciones ni de Premier ni nada solo de o normal o Business, es más la configuración de mi cuenta no la he tocado en años, imagínate, me parece que estoy viviendo una historia de terror

Gracias a dios, he llamado a varios diarios de tirada Nacional como la Vanguardia, de la Vanguardía he hablado con Toni MuÃ±oz (@tonimunoz) en Twitter - Toni Muñóz -, dijo que investigaría al respecto, que le parecía asombroso lo que estaba haciendo PayPal y que no lo conocía esto, también contacté a Diario de Sevilla y he escrito a OK Diario, El Mundo y El País, también he escrito con mi caso que es el de muchos a otros periódicos como los digitales como el de Iganacio Escolar del Diario.es, y la verdad, creo que es necesario que se conozco por todos los usuarios esta barbaridad infumable y este atropello y abuso, que perjudica a tanta gente, yo lo estoy pasando realmente mal, intento mantener la calma, pero lo estoy pasando muy mal

La verdad, no deseo que a nadie le pase esto, es muy angustioso

Gracias y un abrazo


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> Te agradezco mucho tus palabras, desde luego puntualmente os voy a ir diciendo todo y colgando nuevos audios, desde luego qeu lo haré, también contacté al CEO de PayPal pero la verdad sus palabras son un tanto insulsas el tal CEO se llama Raimundo Sala Albert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te mucho cuidado tambien con Skrill o los que antiguamente se llamaban Moneybookers, a mi hace muchos años me hicieron algo similar y me bloquearon y no me devolvieron 600 euros y como bien dices no tienen soporte en Español, son britanicos

Usa misma estrategia que con Paypal, pagos no muy grandes y retiradas constantes al banco


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

Yo los llamé y la cuenta la tengo verificada y sin límite pregunté si ellos retenían o cosas similares, me dijeron que ellos no hacían eso, no obstante volveré a preguntar a ver, al final esto es tremendo no se sabe uno de quien fiar, a mi lo que me urge es que me den mi dinero los de PayPal, a ver que hago al final


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> Yo los llamé y la cuenta la tengo verificada y sin límite pregunté si ellos retenían o cosas similares, me dijeron que ellos no hacían eso, no obstante volveré a preguntar a ver, al final esto es tremendo no se sabe uno de quien fiar, a mi lo que me urge es que me den mi dinero los de PayPal, a ver que hago al final



:XX::XX::XX: No solo retienen sino que tambien bloquean cuentas y te quedas sin dinero, al menos Paypal es de suponer que en 6 meses te lo van a . devolver. 

Busca opiniones de Skrill y veras .....

Ve con cuidado con todas esas plataformas

De todas formas tb tienes opciones como Stripe, aunque ultimamente veo tab muchos bloqueos y analiza el tema de un TPV ahora los bancos tienen una especie de tarifa plana. Lo unico q para esto ultimo no se qen q situacion laboral te encuentras si eres autonomo o que


----------



## pacoper (1 Sep 2018)

Stripe me metí y para mi es infumable, .....


----------



## Knausgård (2 Sep 2018)

_Paypay_ es dinero de juguete, así que lo que te ha pasado es lo más normal. Y no. No soy un apóstol de las criptos, que son aún más de juguete. La pasta siempre estuvo en los mismos sitios, y la red nunca fue uno de ellos.


----------



## satu (2 Sep 2018)

POWERPOINT2000 dijo:


> Bienvenido al club.
> 
> Yo hace la purria de años tenía unos 90.000 euros en Paypal ganados limpiamente y totalmente fiscalizados con Hacienda.
> 
> ...



Y como se debe sacar? gastandotela en ebay porque sino se cabrean o que? 
Anda que vaya seguridad dan... como no hay alternativa te joden como quieren.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Sep 2018)

Utilizad algún medio de pago descentralizado y os ahorraréis problemas de bloqueos e inmovilizaciones.


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Pues si escuchais la grabación de una sola de las llamadas que he puesto públicamente de casi 50 minutos os pone los pelos de punta, este es el nivel de esta gentuza, y desde luego esto no va a quedar asi, porque hay miles de casos con su dinero retenido de forma ilegal y como previa ya me he puesto en contacto con medios de comunicación y autoridades policiales, porque esto es un delito económico claramente y de estafa pro parte de PayPal, ese dinero es de mi propiedad, no es de su propiedad


----------



## wininito (2 Sep 2018)

Vamos a ver, he escuchado la conversación completa y el que pones los pelos de punta es usted.

La conversación de la chica es totalmente profesional y empática, y te han dado toda la información en todo momento, que has ignorado hablando de leyes que inventas sobre la marcha y haciendo perder tiempo de tu vida y de la suya. Tergiversas todo lo que te dice y el caso más claro no puede ser:

- Haces uso profesional de la cuenta pero no lo reconoces, aunque te pese.
- Has recibido pagos de una cuenta que por lo que sea se considera sospechosa y le has confirmado que es tu mujer, omitiendo el por qué.
- Te han dicho que tienes AHORA dos opciones, o esperar o poner una reclamación formal que te aconsejan que contactes con un abogado.

Cojones, no le des más vueltas ni pierdas tu tiempo, que alargas la conversación de 5 minutos en una hora y eso todos los días. Contacta con un abogado o espera 6 meses, ya solo tienes que valorar si te merece la pena gastarte la pasta en un abogado para tener tu dinero antes o esperar esos 6 meses. Nada más.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2018 at 14:00 ----------

Te pongo un ejemplo drástico y lo entenderás:

El Sr O. BL recibe un pago de X IR , en concepto 74KA.
Paypal suspende la cuenta por razones obvias.
El Sr O. BL llama a Paypal y exige (como usted) saber por qué le han bloqueado SU dinero, y exige que se lo devuelvan en ese mismo instante.

¿crees que le dirían el por qué del bloqueo?

PD: infórmese ustec porque probablemente sea ilegal la publicación de la grabación que está haciendo.


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Bueno primero de todo wininito, indicarte que yo no hago ningún uso profesional de mi cuenta, indicarte que la llamada es una sola, de tantas que he tenido, en las cuales hasta se han quitado los auriculares y me han dejado hablando solo, o me han colgado, etc

No tengo que reconocer un uso profesional, de ninguna cuenta, dado que el uso no es profesional, PayPal, no es un método que use para cobrar practicamente nada, eso si, en los últimos tiempos he recibido una cantidad mayor de dinero, en concepto de depósito por parte de algunas personas, para abonar servicios, por ello tenía ese dinero en la cuenta, para proceder a pagar esos servicios, los cuales eran servicios que otra gente no podía pagar, dado que ni saben como va internet, ni tienen unos conocimientos, dado que tienen o una edad o simple y llanamente no controlan nada sobre el tema de internet y de pagos, o desconfian y prefieren que lo hiciese yo y les pagase esas campañas de google adsense o adwords, o cosas similares para luego gestionarlas

En cuanto a lo que dices de mi mujer, mi mujer simpe y llanamente me paso un dinero y una sola vez, la cantidad 110 euros, para el abono a Aruba concretamente de un alojamiento web anual, dinero reservado para la tienda de una persona, con ese dinero se abonaría la cuota anual de un VPS, como lo que solía hacer habitualmente , en concreto Aruba Cloud, llevo años pagando a Aruba sus servicios, con PayPal, sin ningún problema

En cuanto a lo que dices de ilegalidad poniendo la grabación, también te equivocas, dado que toda grabación en la cual participe y por ley, puedo hacer lo que quiera con ella, otra cosa diferente, es si en la conversación, no estuviese yo, y fuera entre dos personas entre las cuales yo no me incluyo, puedes revisar la ley

Como ves en mi primer post, este es un tema serio, no soy la única persona afectada, hay miles en España, tu no sabes el dinero que yo he recibido, en todo lo que va de año el dinero recibido en mi cuenta de PayPal no llega ni a 2000 euros, y muchos euros de los 1800 euros acumulados en mi cuenta, son incluso euros del año pasado que yo dejé como saldo de PayPal, antes de comenzar el año 2018, yo ya tenía en mi cuenta de PayPal como más de 900 euros, también yo me identifique cuando pasó lo qeu pasó , envie mi documentación pero eso a ellos les dió igual en todo momento, también es lo qeu le hacen a todo el mundo envian la documentación y luego les cierran la cuenta sin más explicaciones al respecto, en todo caso te reitero, quien tendría que pedir explicaciones de algo, es el banco, mi banco, hacienda o nadie más, proque ellos no son nadie

Este saldo también lo uso para pagar mis otros 2 servidores, que pueden tener costes variables de 30 o 40 euros al mes, o dominios que tengo como unos 20 dominios, que muchos no los uso pero los tengo como una inversión mia desde hace muchos años, por si un día los quiero vender

También uso mi cuenta de PayPal para pagar varias lineas de teléfono SIP virtuales, porque me son cómodas si me voy de viaje o bien estoy en otro país, y no tengo más que estar conectado a internet

De igual forma mis últimos pagos son personales, lo mismo que se hace con su supuesta aplicación de Pay Me, es decir no están sujetos a ningún tipo de prerogativa especial

Esto que me han hecho a mi se lo hacen a multitud de personas, y recordarte que PayPal no es un banco, ni siquiera una entidad financiera, si quieres revisa como están registrados en España, ni siquiera se ponen como servicios financieros, son simpemente una SL sociedad limitada unipersonal, puedes verlo cuando busques PayPal España SL, no conozco yo casos en los que una SL se dedique a quedarse con el dinero de sus clientes

Te repito también que solo un señor juez puede retener el dinero o congelar las cuentas bancarias de una persona, nadie más, por todo ello, es lo que hay

La atención ha sido paupérrima, maleducada, y prepotente, si tu quieres darle la vuelta, ok, perfecto, el tema es que hay muchos Españoles y no Españoles en esta situación de abuso, quizás mi error fue pensar que eran legales al llevar 14 años casi con ellos, y nunca tener problemas, es más , yo cuando me apunté en el año 2005 había dos posibilidades o cuenta bussines o normal, en un principio me apunté a la cuenta normal, y luego me cambié a la bussiness sin más, pensando que si en un tiempo determinado montaba algún negocio, pues podría ser interesante, pero yo nunca le di un uso comercial, como comprenderás un uso comercial no es que te lleguen 1000 euros en total en un año, que son todos destinados a pagar servicios, o para pagar cosas de un familiar o asi, como puedo hacer con mi cuenta de Amazon, que muchas compras no son para mi sino para otros, porque no tienen premium o no quiere poner su tarjeta

Y desde luego si en casi 14 años, no he dado problemas, es evidente, que no soy una persona cualquiera, no son una entidad financiera, y esto es un timo, de paso, te recuerdo que es bueno que mires la resolución del Banco de España contra PayPal y YUM, en donde PayPal perjudico a más de 100000 Españoles, en donde esas personas perdieron su dinero, por el engaño que hizo PayPal en comandita con YUM, solo hay que investigar también las cientos de demandas colectivas contra PayPal en USA por abuso, y querer quedarse con el dinero 180 días de los usuarios sin ninguna explicación, 180 dias son 6 meses, que pasa si la persona se muere, también se queda los depósitos verdad?, cuanto dinero han robado ?, cuanto ?, ..... a quien le dan parte ellos de ese dinero y de esos intereses ? que son intereses que se sacan en sus bancos de Luxemburgo, ....., es un robo, una sinverguencería y es un timo, a día de hoy en casi todos los estados de USA, es delito ,el que no te devuelvan tu dinero en un plazo máximo de 10 dias, es más PayPal esn sus términos y condiciones pone que prohibe las demandas colectivas, cuando eso en muchos paises como en España está refrendado por la propia constitución, hace PayPal la ley ahora, esto es el mundo al revés, las demandas colectivas son un derecho fundamental, la intención es callar a la gente, lo que hace PayPal contraviene el derecho Europeo en materia de consumo, porque afecta a los vendedores por ejemplo, los que vendan, porque contraviene los derechos del comprador y viola directamente el libre tránsito de capitales, en tanto en cuanto se ciña a la legalidad vigente, a lo sumo lo que puede hacer PayPal es informar de un uso fraudulento, de un uso no acorde a la legalidad, etc, si es menester ante la denuncia de un tercero, nada más, no tienen potestad sobre los fondos de un usuario, ni sobre su vida, ni sobre sus activos y como nota de color, tampoco respetan la LOPD, pues no eliminan los datos aunque se les pida, cosa que haré cuando esto se solvente y sino los denunciaré a la Agencia Española de Protección de Datos

También mi caso lo he puesto en manos de lo que es la entidad a nivel federal de los Estados Unidos, a donde puede llamar quien quiera independientemente de si es de USA o no para exponer su queja contra el abuso de entidades de caracter financiero.

Al respecto de la grabación, es una verguenza, y si quieres simplemente hacer la ola a esta gente ya es tu problema, mañana puedes ser tu o un familiar tuyo el afectado, esto es por el bien de todos, no un capricho compañero

A mi como persona seria que soy, me han causado un problema muy grave, y si te pones en mi lugar lo entenderás, yo trabajo en lo que puedo, como todos, no soy ninguna persona especial, ni me lo creo, ese dinero lo necesito para mi vida, porque tengo mi familia, porque tengo mis problemas como todos, porque lo necesito. El que me bloqueen ese dinero, afecta a mi vida, porque es vital para mi, porque fuera de PayPal no tengo ese dinero, ni tengo una fábrica de dinero, y esa es mi situación, la cual es desesperada, no se si tal vez eres capaz de asimilar esto, o tal vez te pones en mi lugar, porque los ataques de ansiedad que he tenido yo esta semana, los se yo solo, porque no tengo dinero para pagar lo que tengo que pagar, y porque mi dinero ha sido robado sin más, yo no soy rico, soy una persona normal, que siempre en la medida que puedo voy como cualquier Español avanzando y luchando, para salir adelante en esta puta vida, pero esto es un abuso, un abuso tio, y a ver si de una vez, al igual que otra gente en este foro, os poneís algunos en mi lugar y en el de muchos, que podeís ser mañana vosotros, medio año sin ese sinero a mi me mata, me destroza la vida, tal vez a ti no te haga falta el dinero gracias a dios, de lo cual me alegro un montón, pero a mi si, y tanto yo como mi familia, dependen de el

*
Gracias y un saludo*


----------



## wininito (2 Sep 2018)

Le reitero de nuevo:

No tiene usted ni puta idea de lo que habla, se lo digo sin animo de faltar. Cree tener la razón porque lo ha leído en internec y aplica unos argumentos que no son los correctos. No se centre en querer llevar la razón, limítese a resolver su problema, y se lo han dicho por activa y por pasiva que su solución pasa por buscar ayuda de un profesional o esperar los seis meses.

Nadie le dice que no sea una auténtica putada y que si me pasase a mi me cagaría en los hijos de las remil putas que las parieron, pero no se crea en posesión de la razón y absoluta y verdadera del porqueyolovalguismo, tenga amplitud de miras, escuche y déjese asesorar por la gente que de verdad domina la materia en vez de convencerlos de que están equivocados.

Un saludo.


----------



## spala (2 Sep 2018)

joder yo tengo mas de 1000€ en mi cuenta de paypal q no tengo ni enlazada con mi cuenta bancaria ni verificada xD

me está entrando mieditis, debería enlazar la cuenta bancaria? me gustaba tenerla así por que voy haciendo pagos y compras sin tener movimientos en mi cuenta bancaria


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Winito, no voy a discutir con usted, me encuentro lo suficientemente mal, y deprimido y mal en todos los aspectos, como para no tener ganas de nada, usted no sabes como estoy yo de mal, ni por lo que yo estoy pasando, pero es su opinión, pero somos muchos los que discrepamos, sino más bien millones

Si no tienes una cuenta enlazada, ve haciéndola y saca tu dinero cuanto antes, no hagas como yo, o lo pasarás mal, yo tb hacía ese uso tener un dinero y pagar servicios, saca tu dinero de ahí cuanto antes, porque en los últimos meses es algo masivo, y esto tiene que ver con la inminente separación de Ebay, y que se quedan sin mucho dinero, no es normal que se haga esto, me da la risa cuando salen y dice que ellos pagan impuestos en España y dicen que han pagado 170000 euros, es de risa, de risa, menudos estafadores, espero que la UDEF, la unidad de delitos económicos de la policia haga algo pues ante ellos presente la documentación, un saludo amigo


----------



## chemarin (2 Sep 2018)

Estoy escuchando el audio y me parece flipante que seas tan pesado, la chica de paypal tiene mucha paciencia y no entiendo por qué insistes tanto dándole vueltas a lo mismo. Si en serio no tienes nada que ocultar acude a un abogado y que te indemnicen por los daños que te causen. Pero tú erre que erre una hora dándole vueltas al asunto.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2018 at 16:06 ----------

Menudo plasta eres, y por tu voz no eres un niño, ¿qué coño le importaba a la empleada tus historias?


----------



## spala (2 Sep 2018)

a ver, una pregunta, que yo tuve un problema con paypal hace años, por sobrepasar el saldo de 2400€ al año sin tener la cuenta verificada,
desbloquearla fue un lio de mil pares de cojones, ya que ni dando todos los escaneos de documentos me devolvian la pasta.
al final lo conseguí ni me acuerdo como.

la cosa es la siguiente, yo ahora q me manejo con una cuenta nueva y tengo mas de 1000€ en ella,
si paso toda la pasta a mi cuenta bancaria, no podrían ellos quitarme el dinero de mi cuenta bancaria igualmente si quieren?
que yo sepa paypal puede funcionar sin tarjetas de credito quitandote el dinero de tu cuenta bancaria para hacer los pagos a través de paypal, no es eso correcto?


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

NO entiendo a alguna gente muy pocoa la verdad que insulta o falta al respeto, la verdad la mayor parte de la gente estoy muy agradecido pro su ayuda, pero hay gente que no la entiendo cuando es sabido, público y notorio, que esto es una estafa monumental, gracias a los apoyos

Spala, lo único que te digo es que corras de PayPal, asigna una cuenta, y saca tu dinero, y ya, no esperes más, hazme caso, un saludo


----------



## spala (2 Sep 2018)

recuerdo la historia de unos compañeros de piso q vivian juntos y le hicieron desde su cuenta de paypal una trasnferencia, cada uno desde su correspondiente cuenta,
y por lo visto, paypal al detectar que venian desde la misma IP, el robot de seguridad interpretó que se estaba haciendo un uso duplicado de cuentas de paypal, y por lo tanto les bloqueó a lo 3 la cuenta de paypal y se vieron negros para desbloquearlas, ni me acuerdo como acabó la cosa.

es una jodienda del 10 esto de paypal, realmente inaceptable hasta un punto de frustración máximo, muy bien a la hora de solventar disputas cuando te envian algo que no corresponde, pero como mierda es posible que congelen cuentas por que sí, y no tengan ni la más mínima decencia de explicar el por qué, con el fin de que no se cometa tal error de nuevo.
Con lo de los 6 meses ya lo pone en sus terminos y condicones, "si te bloqueamos la cuenta te retenemos la pasta 6 meses pk nos sale del nabo"
muy bien, pero y la razón del pk me la bloqueas? "oh es que así lo ha decidido el departamento de riesgos y hasta ahí puedo leer"

ah osea no quieres mis servicios por que el robot lo dice, pero si quieres mi dinero bloqueado durante 6 meses?

realmente los telefonistas de paypal están ahí para decir que hay un soporte, pero nunca ayudan en nada,
te leen lo q sale en el ordenador, y eso es todo lo que pueden hacer,
como si fuera el ordenador el que mandara sobre los humanos,

Es algo escandaloso. Ves a la policia, pon la denuncia y que paypal le diga a la policía la razón del bloqueo,

encararse con una telefonista de mierda que no es más que una mandada y le sopla un pito lo que hagas judicialmente no sirve de nada, a ella se la repanpinfla, ella cumple con su cometido que es informar del estado de tu cuenta, que si la ley, que si tal, que si cual, se la pela, no es de ella paypal, solo trabaja para paypal, y como las llamadas se graban, no quiere perder su trabajo, 
es de cajón que sabe que es una injusticia del 10, pero defiende a su empresa en la medida en la que puede.

A mi ya me pasó, conseguí desbloquearlo, y si me vuelve a pasar, no estoy para pagar a un abogado.

Creo que es lo que debes hacer, la denuncia, y que un abogado les envie un burofax,
las llamadas por telefono no sirven para un pijo.

Lo mas jodido es que me parece que una vez entras en la lista negra, no puedes volver a crearte otra cuenta con tu nombre verdad? estás jodido del todo para poder comprarte algo en ebay por ejemplo?
es que es para colgarlos de los huevos.


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Yo nunca compro por Ebay solo por Amazon, desde que Amazon llegó a España, yo no necesito nada más, eso o Pccomponentes, yo no necesito a PayPal para nada y si quieres comprar en Ebay no hay problema, a partir del año 2020, Ebay prescinde de forma definitiva de PayPal y se les acabó el negocio, con otras compañias creciendo, etc, imagino que por eso quieren robar tanto dinero, porque están jodidos, no hay más

Al margen en España que es lo que cuentan están como cobradores de morosos, y como una sociedad limitada unipersonal, es de traca, es una ilegalidad total y obviamente lo he puesto en conocimiento todo esto de los medios, de la policia, UDEF, Guardia Civil en concreto la UCO, y además he contactado a todos los medios de prensa que me han sido posible, La Vanguardia el primero Diario de Sevilla, Diario de Cádiz, Ok Diario via Facebook y redacción, El mundo, y el País, el lunes llamaré al ABC, y también he escrito a todos los políticos, igual no sirve una mierda, pero lo he hecho, desde PODEMOS, pasando por el PP, PSOE, el defensor del pueblo y hasta varios congresistas norteamericanso de origen latino en los Estados unidos


También he presentado mi denucia ante el organismo de defensa del gobierno de los estados unidos, que es un organismo federal que interviene ante estos casos y que en el pasado le metió una multa de más de 25 millones de dólares a PayPal :

Oficina para la Protección Financiera del Consumidor > Oficina para la Protección Financiera del Consumidor


En el CFPB puede llamar cualquier gratis a través de Skype, es un número gratis y atienden las denuncias de cualquier persona independientemente de si es de España o de paises de fuera de USA

Si alguien quiere participar en una demanda conjunta contra PayPal que me lo comunique, gracias

*Saludos y seguiré a por todas e informando*


----------



## spala (2 Sep 2018)

pk dijiste que stripe es infumable? 
yo me registré ahí y no he tenido mayor problema, ni verificacion ni historias, cual si te registras un mail, y ya puedes recibir pagos con tarjeta,

tiene problemas como paypal a la hora de congelamientos e historias irracionales?


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2018)

spala dijo:


> pk dijiste que stripe es infumable?
> yo me registré ahí y no he tenido mayor problema, ni verificacion ni historias, cual si te registras un mail, y ya puedes recibir pagos con tarjeta,
> 
> tiene problemas como paypal a la hora de congelamientos e historias irracionales?



Que tal te esta funcionando?? la verdad es que la pagina de facebook veo muchísimas quejas, tb por otros lados

Tambien es cierto que cada dia mas gente conoce Stripe y por logica hay mas casos de posibles abusos


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Yo lo digo porque a mi la página no me paraba de fallar, al margen la veo muy verde, ojalá existiese un medio realmente fiable, yo por mi encantado, creo que el 90 % de la gente desea eso, y que sea transparente, pero a mi la página me ha dado muchísimos problemas y el soporte aun no me contesto en dias, tampoco el soporte de Skrill es muy bueno, las cosas como son, al final las cosas se harán con los bancos como el call cash pero de los bancos que yo lo tengo y se acabó, porque no se puede confiar en esta gente, ojalá saliese algo nuevo y realmente transparente, un saludo


----------



## spala (2 Sep 2018)

Polux dijo:


> Que tal te esta funcionando?? la verdad es que la pagina de facebook veo muchísimas quejas, tb por otros lados
> 
> Tambien es cierto que cada dia mas gente conoce Stripe y por logica hay mas casos de posibles abusos



Hacia una web para una empresa y ellos tenian Stripe,
el caso es que necesitabas hacer pruebas y no tenia el login de ellos ni datos q precisaba.
Asi que me registré en Stripe y vi como iba todo, aparenetemente sencillo, no tuve q pasar ni procesos de verificación, ni enviar DNI, ni mierdas. metí 4 datos cualquiera para hacer pruebas y listo.

Luego cuando ya vi q iba todo bien, cambié los tokens por los de la cuenta de la empresa y listo.

Que yo sepa les va bien por ahora, las comisiones son algo mas bajas que en paypal.

La mierda de stripe es que los delincuentes que se dedican a hackear bases de datos para hacerse con tarjetas de crédito, igual buscan webs donde ir poniendo las tarjetas para ver cuales funcionan, y claro, no mola si les da por usar tu web para probar sus mierdas.
Problemas, pues no se cuales puede haber, la mierda de esperar 5 días a que pasen la pasta a tu cuenta bancaria imagino,
Si congelan tanto como paypal o no, es algo que desconozco, sigo usando paypal a dia de hoy,

No logro entender la política de paypal de no divulvar las razones por las cuales deciden que tal cuenta no es lícita de seguir activa y se bloquea.
Igual es que tienen miedo de que se sepa como funciona el robot antifraude de paypal y la gente lo pueda esquivar? por que vaya mierda de robot, que da mas falsos positivos que reales.

Es como un castigo lo que hacen, "nuestro robot ha decido que tu cuenta viola nuestros terminos y condiciones, y como sanción nos quedamos tu dinero 6 meses, y hasta ahí puedo leer, querellate con nosotros si no te gusta."


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2018)

spala dijo:


> Hacia una web para una empresa y ellos tenian Stripe,
> el caso es que necesitabas hacer pruebas y no tenia el login de ellos ni datos q precisaba.
> Asi que me registré en Stripe y vi como iba todo, aparenetemente sencillo, no tuve q pasar ni procesos de verificación, ni enviar DNI, ni mierdas. metí 4 datos cualquiera para hacer pruebas y listo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu comentario. Yo lo probé en su dia en modo sandbox o pruebas para una tienda woocommerce y la verdad todo muy sencillo y facil de instalar y configurar, nunca lo probe en producción.


Pense que habia que enviar documentaciones y demas cosas para poder trabajar con ellos, me imagino que para micropagos y cosas asi no hara falta, pero si notan movimiento de dinero habra que enviar algo por temas de blanqueo

Gracias


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Pues cuando un robot afecta a miles y miles deberian hacer algo, ....... pero yo creo es algo hecho a posta para lucrarse, y argumentan, nada


----------



## spala (2 Sep 2018)

una de las putadas que te puede pasar es que te toque la IP dinámica de alguien que usó paypal fraudulentamente, esa IP quede flageada, te toque la IP esa ocasionalmente, entres a tu cuenta de paypal, y boom! sorpresa sorpresote mariconazo, 
el robot de paypal que tiene vida propia y decide por encima del CEO, el COO, el CMO, el, CFO, el CIO, y todos los humanos de la tierra, que tu eres el mismo cabrón al que vetaron del sistema tiempo atrás, y no te van a decir la razón, ¡ay ay ay! no vaya a ser que sepas sus secretos.

Me imagino que debe funcionar por puntos el robot antifraude, y si das un paso en falso estás jodido,
si te detecta la IP de un estafador en tu cuenta (4 puntos) si has tenido mas de 1 disputa en los ultimos 2 meses (2 puntos), si la cuenta en busines y más del 20% de tus ingresos son trasnferencias personales en el ultimo año, (4 puntos)

enga, 10 puntos, freezed, flaged, y vas a reclamar a tu puta madre, enterao.







llegué a encontrar en su momento una guía para evitar que el automatismo de paypal te limite la cuenta,
es antigua pero la debo tener por algun disco duro, si quereias la busco

ya lo encontré: PayPal No Limit | Applications Of Cryptography | Pay Pal

esa era la guia de camuflaje, aunque la cantidad de reglas que hay dentro del robot seguramente las conocen solo unos pocos dentro de paypal,
así que no es garantía la guia.


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Efectivamente tienes razón, y con el rango tan corto de las IPV4, esto se da mas a menudo, dado que hay insuficientes Ips para todos los usuarios ya, por eso el protocolo de IPv6 se está comenzando a implementar en muchos ISPs

*
Los diferentes escenarios que se pueden dar :*

- La ip dinámica puede ser asignada a otro usuario, eso pasa y está más que comprobado
- La ip puede ser pública
- La ip puede ser de una cafetería, universidad, centro de ocio, hotel, etc
- Muchos tienen itinerancia de datos a wifi, y cuando se detecta una nueva red se conectan saltando deunas a otras
-Despues hay los puntos de wifi compartido o hotspots, utilizados por muchos, eso quiere decir que alguien cometa fraude ?
- En una misma casa diferentes personas pueden conectarse a la misma ip, o compartir un mismo ordenador, eso significa que haga algo malo ? no
- Significa la Ip o es un dato relevante para la identificación de un cliente, no ? ni siquiera a nivel legal indica NADA
- Cuantas personas comparten sus datos y hacen o sea convierten su terminal móvil, en un access point con wifi direct, muchas
- Cuantas pueden dejar un momento el móvil a un amigo, hijo o familiar, muchas


*Todo esto significa que esas personas sean las mismas o hagan algo malo ? NO*


Pasar saldo a tu familia o a un amigo desde el terminal móvil significa algo malo ?, no, es ilegal ?, no, es extraño ? no, es parte de la vida y del dinamismo diario

Es raro moverse por el mundo cambiar de ciudad o tener un navegador diferente o usar varios ?, no, yo uso 4 navegadores, Firefox Chrome, Opera y hasta el explorer en un ordenador viejo, para ver el funcionamiento de alguna página que hago y que la accesibilidad sea correcta

La gente de PayPal utilizan un sistema obsoleto, el cual le han dado un cambio de imagen, pero sigue siendo la misma web cutre que en el año 2017 parecía sacada de los años 90, es asi de claro, sus algoritmos son obsoletos, su forma de trabajar es obsoleta, sus tonterias determinan que son obsoletos, y sus fallas numerosas

Yo también he programado tiendas desde cero con Sandbox en modo tester, para ver el funcionamiento y hasta no hace tanto era un coñazo usar su sistema de sandbox, lo mismo todas las pifias de su API y todos los problemas cuando intentabas que el pago por IPN funcionase, que es penoso

En definitiva, si a eso sumas la nulidad, incompetencia de un atajo de energúmenos de soporte, de una panda de mafiosos, que solo están a robar el dinero durante 6 meses y lo hacen a posta en función - si queremos pensar bien de un algoritmo -, en definitiva que tienes ?, nada, un atajo de gentuza, que solo está a perjudicar, y a causar problemas

Pero si pensamos la realidad, la realidad es que esto lo hacen a propósito, y mientras otras empresas como Skrill, Payoner, Neteller que es la misma Skrill y muchas más tienen sus tarjetas, PayPal no la tiene por fraude fiscal y estafa, con las tarjetas YUM, por lo cual el banco de España intervino en contra de ellos, y que hizo PayPal giro la cabeza diciendo que era culpa del emisor de YUM, cuando ellos ya sabían que YUM tenían enormes quejas, pero les dió igual y jamás devolvieron el dinero

Tanto YUM como PayPal amasaron millones con su pedazo de fraude, dado que mucha gente para recuperar el dinero tenía que dar a YUM sus datos bancarios, y montones de cosas para recuperar su dinero, cuando se suponía que esa tarjeta era anónima y no vinculada, al margen PayPal España no está registrada como operador ni financiero, sino como una Sociedad Limitada Unipersonal, y no posee licencia alguna para operar de este modo, siendo todo irregular

Ellos se tiene que ceñir al marco jurídico Español y Europeo, y no lo cumplen, no cumplen con nada

También violan la ley de consumo, de comercio, simplemente hay que mirar lo que es el derecho mercantil, el periódo de desestimiento en España son 2 semanas, el de garantía 2 años, para determinados productos, pero PayPal dice que da cobertura de 6 meses, cuando eso lo hace a costa del vendedor, si ellos son los que se hacen cargo, no tienen que ir luego al vendedor a los 4 meses de la venta, a sacarle el dinero al vendedor, cuando ese periódo supera las dos semanas de desestimiento, imaginemos una prenda de ropa, a los 4 meses PayPal consiente que alguien diga es que no la recibí, es que está rota, - será del uso no - es que es más pequeña, eso es una burla

Cuando para decir a los 4 meses que una compra no la has efectuado tu y conseguir el dinero en un banco, tienes que presentar denuncia policial, y para eso están los seguros de las tarjetas y los de los consorcios bancarios

Esto es una estafa, es una estafa monumental, y creo que desde este foro, - al cual le agradezco la libertad que falta en muchos otros sitios - , porque a todos afecta y desde todo el mundo debemos alzar la voz de una vez, porque hoy soy yo y muchos más, pero mañana van a ser muchos otros, en mi caso esto afecta a mi vida coño, es mi vida la que se ve afectada no es un capricho, como vamos a dejar que esta gentuza afecte a nuestra vida joder, a nuestras familias a nuestra vida en definitiva, en mi caso son más de 1000 euros con los que pagaba cosas vitales para mi, vitales, y les da igual, no pueden estar por encima de la ley, ni se les puede seguir permitiendo, y esa es la realidad

La tiranía de PayPal como de otros, SE DEBE TERMINAR Y YA, engañan a la gente, con sus mentiras, con su política abusiva, retienen tu dinero 6 meses que es una burrada, mienten y engañan, ellos no son nadie para retener tu dinero, cuando no tienes ventas pendientes, ni compras ni nada, y cuando las partes que han enviado el dinero han certificado su envio y su asentimiento, cuando retienen el dinero 21 dias porque algien es muy nuevo, si la parte que pagó los llama o certifica o da el ok a la transacción sin ningún tipo de problema se quita eso de los 21 dias, ok, entonces? si las otras partes indican que no hay problema quien cojones son ellos para nada de esto

Esto es un robo, y PayPal son unos ladrones, porque a mi me están robando mi dinero y voy a llegar a las útimas consecuencias y animo a quien quiera desde aqui a que nos sumemos a una demanda colectiva, porque es lo que se debe hacer, ya está bien, saludos
*
REITERO MIS GRACIAS A EL FORO Y A LOS FOREROS*


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (2 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> T llevaba la friolera de casi 14 años en PayPal, la verdad es que si no pasó antes es porque mi actividad era realmente pequeña, y es ahora que me han visto un saldo acumulado que han ido a por mi, antes yo no dejaba nada, a lo sumo 50 euros
> 
> Ahora mismo estoy en Skrill con acceso ilimitado



Lo que te ha pasado es que te has saltado las TOS de PayPal. Como bien te ha dicho Polux, para realizar cobros tienes que usar las cuentas premier o la business. 

PayPal no es un banco, es una plataforma de pago. Si vas a realizar cobros con ellos, tienes que utilizar su plataforma de pago siguendo sus normas. 

Con Skrill o Moneybrookers te va a pasar lo mismo como no sigas sus TOS.


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Mi cuenta estimado es business :

paypal_cuenta.jpg - Google Drive


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (2 Sep 2018)

Yo procuro que no haya *jamás* más de 50 pavos en Paypal.


----------



## spala (2 Sep 2018)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Lo que te ha pasado es que te has saltado las TOS de PayPal. Como bien te ha dicho Polux, para realizar cobros tienes que usar las cuentas premier o la business.
> 
> PayPal no es un banco, es una plataforma de pago. Si vas a realizar cobros con ellos, tienes que utilizar su plataforma de pago siguendo sus normas.
> 
> Con Skrill o Moneybrookers te va a pasar lo mismo como no sigas sus TOS.



eso es una gilipollez, yo tenia cuenta personal y recibí muchos pagos de 50€, en total unos 2400€ sin problema, solo me la limitaron por que me salí del limite anual sin estar verificado

es más, si quieren que seas business o premier para recibir pagos, directamente no te permitirian recibir cobros en una cuenta personal, pero te lo permiten, y te cobran la misma comisión, así que debería darles igual a ellos.

La razón de su cierre sea probablemente un cumulo de cosas que escapan a su conocimiento y que el automatismo de paypal ha decidido que está fuera de los parametros de seguridad, lo ha tachado de usuario non grato, y no hay mas que hablar.

Dudo mucho mucho mucho, que haya un comité interno que examine las reclamaciones, internas etc, está todo relegado a un automatismo que les garantiza mantener bajo raya el fraude, y si un 1% de gente honesta se tiene que joder, pues que se joda, paypal no invierte recursos en gestionar caso por caso, ponen a los operadores de turno, que tienen un adoctrinamiento en base a pautas, repiten como loros lo mismo, y se acabó el problema.

Si les llega un mandato judicial, entonces el amigo Dan Schulman, sale de su yate privado de 120 metros, a ver que pasa con su querida paypal,
y entonces igual ponen algo de interés en desbloquear tu cuenta.

de mientras, el que manda es el algortimo que les permite decir cada año que tienen una tasa de fraude de sólo un 0.5% (o lo que sea).
Y si te toca te jodes, por que a paypal solo le importa tener nuevos clientes, y si el robot considera que puedes dar problemas, aunque sea un error, te bloquea y viento. El algortimo manda.


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Concuerdo contigo, es que es más analizo a los que me hablaban por teléfono, y los que me hablaban por teléfono, son los mismos que solventan lo qeu son las disputas, una vez hace años tuve una disputa llame y ellos me reembolsaron el dinero, no hay ningún departamento de nada, los mismos que te atienden en diferentes pcs son los mismos gilipollas que están tomando decisiones sobre todo, esto es un delito y el gobierno la UDEF y la UCO tiene qeu investigar las actividades fraudulentas de PayPal y sus directivos en España y en Portugal, y esto es muy gordo, pero muy gordo, es un fraude millonario y no se puede seguir consintiendo , aqui un video de hace nada, donde a un tio en USA le hace el frezing y hold de su cuenta lo mismo que a mi pero en inglés :

PayPal $20,000 Scam 2017 (Actual Recorded Call) - YouTube


----------



## spala (2 Sep 2018)

igual aguien dentro de forocoches trabaja en paypal y puede arrojar algo de luz
sobre como va paypal por dentro, pero no creo q esté el tema desencaminado,

es muy posible que nisiquiera los que están atendiendo al teléfono tengan capacidad para hablar con el supuesto departamento de revisión,
a ellos en pantalla les debe salir un boton que pone "enviar a revisión"

y al cabo de 6 horas les llega el mensaje de "petición denegada, y cuenta bloqueada"
probablemente derivado del automatismo, y listo.

y eso es lo q te transmiten en el teléfono, conofomre un equipo ha revisado el tema y bablalba, todo mentira, 

las locuciones de gente quejandose en otros paises denota exactamente el mismo modus operandi, y trabajan así desde hace años.

te piden mil datos, y luego para nada, por que tras darlos te dicen q no eres grato y a la mierda tu cuenta.

antiguo video que le dedicó un animador gráfico hace la tira de tiempo:
y no ha cambiado lo más mínimo.

Why PAYPAL SUCKS - The True Facts - YouTube

Hay que ir con pies de plomo para evitar problemas con paypal, no sabes nunca por donde te puede salir el algoritmo para decidir que tu actividad no es adeucada para ellos.


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Lo que si sería de ayuda , y no se si hago bien o no y pido disculpas si es asi al foro o a los admins, es que esto se divulgase en ForoCoches, porque creo que es la forma junto con este foro con tantos usuarios, de que llegue esta situación a la socidad civil, y que se sepa, lo que le puede ocurrir con estos abusadores de PayPal, yo estoy muy jodido, mi situación ya es al límite y si estoy comunicándome con tanta gente, es por algo, me tienen mi dinero bloqueado, cuando es mio, sin explicaciones y porque les da la gana

Esto es un escándalo a niveles impensables, osea que una pandilla de tios, lleguen y digan tu cuenta está bloqueada, porque me sale de los huevos, porque si, no hay nada que explicarte, y tu digas pero eso no puedes hacerlo y ellos te dighan jaja, ya ves que si, que pasa ?, eso es lo qeu ha dicho la tipeja del teléfono, tal cual, ya ves que si, para eso somos PayPal, espero que se tomen medidas de una vez

Es que, que clase comportamiento de ética tiene esta peña, ninguna ética, son solo una pandilla de scams y nada más, esto hay que frenarlo de una vez, no se puede seguir aguantando que se queden con el dinero de decenas de miles y miles de personas en España, es una estafa de marca mayor, está pasando en los últimos dos años aun no, en toda Francia, UK, Italia, en toda Europa sin cesar


*ESPAÑA :*

paypal 180 dias sin mi dinero - Buscar con Google


*ITALIA :*

paypal 180 giorni senza soldi - Buscar con Google

*REINO UNIDO - UK :*

UK paypal 180 days without money - Buscar con Google


*FRANCIA :*

france paypal 180 jours sans moi argent - Buscar con Google

*
PORTUGAL :*

portugal paypal 180 dias sem dinheiro - Buscar con Google


*ALEMANIA :*

https://www.google.com/search?clien......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.79JQAju_QVk

https://www.google.com/search?clien.......0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.zZhtIkboprU


*
CASO DRAMÁTICO*

Los ciudadanos de América Latina, el caso es aun más dramático, dado que pasados los 180 dias, solo pueden retener su dinero a una cuenta en un banco norteamericano, chiste verdad ?, SE QUEDAN CON TODO EL DINERO DE ARGENTINOS, VENEZOLANOS, CHILENOS, URUGUAYOS, BRASILEÑOS, TODO EL DINERO, PORQUE NO PUEDEN TENER UNA CUENTA BANCARIA EN USA


*OTRAS POSIBILIDADES*

Y si alguien fallece, en ese medio año, que pasa con el dinero ?, macabro pero real, SE LO QUEDAN ELLOS

*PERO ELLOS RECLAMAN HASTA A LOS MUERTOS*

https://www.google.com/search?q=pay...+muerta&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-ab

https://www.excelsior.com.mx/trendi...-mujer-por-fallecer-a-traves-de-carta/1251739



*USA :*

https://www.google.com/search?clien......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.KvHHmhK_sTw


https://www.google.com/search?clien......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0._q1joQW9oK0


https://www.google.com/search?clien......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.w8kJwEMb3js



*Esto es escandaloso, ya no me meto en USA donde eso ya está prohibido en numerosos estados, y lo máximo son 10 dias, pero en Europa, quien se creen que son ???*


----------



## pepero200 (2 Sep 2018)

A ver, no voy a entrar en tecnicismos de ningún tipo sobre el tema ya que es más simple de lo que nos pensamos y/o es a la conclusión que he llegado después de hacer uso de esta plataforma durante muchos años, con varias cuentas (4 en concreto) y con infinidad de problemas al principio (en las 4) y solo al principio, que una vez se solucionaron todos, incluida la restricción de los 180 días (que se solucionó mucho antes y desbloquearon mucho antes) nunca más tuve ningún problema.

Paypal es así, y así hay que aceptarlo, con sus ventajas e inconvenientes (nos guste o no nos guste). Una vez lo has aceptado la única cosa que tengo claro y consejo que puedo dar a quien lo utiliza para pagar ó cobrar solo es uno, que el dinero que tengas ahí metido no lo necesites para nada (como en la bolsa) ya que ante un imprevisto como es el caso te quedas en bragas.

Como las personas aprendemos a base de tortazos y me los llevé casi por cuadruplicado lo que hago desde hace años es que cuando voy teniendo cantidades muy bajas en cada una de las cuentas las voy pasando todo el dinero de esas a una sola y de ahí cuando hay no más de 200 euros va todo el dinero fuera, es decir, que si me volviera a pasar en alguna cuenta, como mucho me pillarían no más de 50 euros en alguna y no más de 200 en total, pero además no tendría ninguna preocupación ya que sé que como mucho a los 180 días me lo devolverían (no me gusta su política, pero es así y es la que hay)...la cosa es "jugar" con dinero que no te haga falta para evitar este tipo de problemas e inconvenientes.

No doy la clave para desbloquear la cuenta ya que no la hay, estás en sus manos y aunque es dinero (yo me quedé pillado con más cuando me pasó, hace más de 10 años ya) yo no me preocuparía porque no es dinero "perdido", "solo" es dinero bloqueado durante un tiempo y siempre es devuelto (por lo menos en mi caso).

Yo no contrataría ni abogado ni nada, dejaría que pasara el tiempo y eso sí, de vez en cuando los enviaría algún mensaje (era lo que yo hacía) para que "por favor, revisaran el tema" y ya digo que antes de que se cumplieran los 180 días siempre me las desbloquearon...evidentemente me jodió la primera vez ya que no sabía y no me lo esperaba, la segunda me sorprendió porque no venía a cuento, en las otras dos me dió igual porque ya veía que eso era por sistema, lo tenía ya asumido que me iba a pasar y solo me tocó esperar.

Yo sí que las uso para comprar y vender y en su día sí que movía bastante dinero en alguna de ellas (de ahí las restricciones) ya que ellos (su sistema) reconocía siempre "cosas raras en algunos cobros y en algunas ventas"...son casos distintos con resultado igual, de ahí que te dará igual lo que gruñas y como te pongas, son 1800 euros que seguro puedes prescindir de ellos (más que nada porque no te queda otra ) y nada, mi consejo si le aceptas es que tengas paciencia, que les escribas cada 4/5 días, yo no me molestaría con llamadas telefónicas ya que pierdes tiempo y energía y no sirve según mi experiencia, pasaría de abogado (cuestan dinero y creo que en este caso no sería eficaz ya que cuando quisiera causar efecto ya habría pasado tanto tiempo que aunque no le hubieras tenido se hubiera desbloqueado igual) y lo más importante y dicho anteriormente, que el dinero que se tenga metido en paypal no se necesite para nada, de esta forma si vuelves a tener un imprevisto ya no te pillará de sorpresa y podrás continuar con otras cuentas, si las tienes, que sería otro consejo adicional, ya digo que yo tengo cuatro, tres a mi nombre y otra con otro y ninguna de empresa, todas "normales" a pesar de haber movido bastante dinero con ellas.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2018)

De todas formas, es que la cuenta Business tienes que verificar que seas empresa, ya sea autonomo (aunque para ser autonomo te recomiendan la premier) o cualquier tipo de empresa legal en españa. Te pediran documentación del alta de empresa/autonomo q este al corriente de pago

La premier, funciona mas o menos igual que la Business, solo que no puedes poner un nombre a una empresa y aparece tu nombre y apellidos, pero esta enfocada para freelances es decir personas que reciban pagos, pero ojo con la letra pequeña, no de forma continuada ni constante, es decir, que si detectan unos ingresos altos, pueden saltar las alarmas

Y la normal, si esta verficada y esas cosas q piden, cuenta bancaria y tarjeta, el limite ahora no estoy seguro pero antes era de 2400 /año

No he escuchado tu audio, pero tu tienes formalizada una empresa legal, ya sea autonomo o lo que sea q te permita tener ese tipo de cuenta??

Me parece algo raruno que después de 14 años teniendo ese tipo de cuenta no te hayan pedido verificacion antes


----------



## pepero200 (2 Sep 2018)

Polux dijo:


> Me parece algo raruno que después de 14 años teniendo ese tipo de cuenta no te hayan pedido verificacion antes



No he comentado nada de esto en mi anterior mensaje porque doy por hecho que ya sabéis como funciona todo el tema de las verificaciones y que hay que hacerlo sí o sí cuando te bloquean y enviar toda la documentación que soliciten...y si recibes cobros por ventas te podrán pedir facturas de las cosas que vendes por si son robadas o cosas similares.

Lo de las 4 cuentas me fue necesario en su día para poder saltarme algunos límites, pero ni con esas


----------



## Vilux (2 Sep 2018)

PAYPAL ES UNA ESTAFA


----------



## pepero200 (2 Sep 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> PAYPAL ES UNA ESTAFA



Por eso digo que PAYPAL es así y hay que asumirlo si necesitas o quieres hacer uso de él, claro está que hay otras formas de mover dinero para cobrar o pagar, pero para otros como es mi caso, me viene muy bien a pesar de que tengo claro que en cualquier momento puedo tener otro tropiezo, pero lo asumo ya que me compensa.

Para cualquier vendedor online es completamente necesario ya que si no lo utilizas ni das opción las ventas pueden bajar más de un 50%, por no decir que ya puedes ir cerrando el chiringuito.

Paypal es casi como las mujeres...un mal necesario :XX:


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Cuando yo comencé en el año 2005, PayPal te dejaba seleccionar lo que te diese la gana, el tema de elección era en base solamente a si le ibas a dar un uso solo de tipo personal o también ibas a darle un uso de algún pago de clientes, etc

En mi caso la selección de Business, fue porque trabajaba en temas de Freelance, y hacía proyectos varios, aun asi no la usaba mucho, porque casi todo el mundo me pagaba por transferencia bancaria y ya está

Después otras personas empezaron a pedirme si podían pagar con PayPal, a mi no me importaba, porque al fin y al cabo si querían, para mi no me suponía un problema, en muchos casos no me gustaba, porque si daba un presupuesto determinado, no me molaba que me quedase aun más reducido de lo que lo daba, y algunas personas no les importaba pagar más, es más es que no he tenido ni una sola reclamación de un dinero enviado a mi cuenta de PayPal, jamás

Por otro lado, no puse eso registrado ni como empresa, ni como nada de nada, porque nunca cree una empresa, me hubiese gustado, porque lo que hago lo hago bien, pero en España, no hace falta indicar, que eso es imposible, no veo posibilidad alguna de crear ninguna empresa en absoluto, ser autónomo lo he sido y lo dejé, porque era imposible mantener el nivel de impuestos, y ahora es para pensárselo, dado que la tarifa esta plana los del PSOE la van a a quitar, entonces pues es lo que hay, pero tengo gente de años que confía en mi, y que no los voy a dejar tirados, cuando ellos se han acostumbrado a que les haga esos pequeños trabajos, que es más que nada para lo que dejé la cuenta de PayPal

Es más, pensaba sacar toda la pasta en breve y dejar absolutamente todo dedicado a lo que son pagos y nada más, dado que a día de hoy, hay muchas opciones para cobrar, y mis actividades se han derivado a la publicidad, y estoy creando varios directorios importantes en internet, que están funcionando muy bien, y de ahí una vez ya todo encarrilado no me importa meterme nuevamente a autónomos, porque me iría perfectamente bien o me largo del país, que ganas no me faltan, veremos el 2019 que va a venir de traca

Pero ese dinero que tengo en PayPal, iba a sacarlo, para precisamente terminar de montar mis proyectos, los cuales son vitales, y esto es una hostia insoportable, porque para seguir creciendo necesito pasar todo a servidores más potentes y eso tiene un coste mensual, este dinero era por lo menos para mantener ese proyecto y seguir creciendo durante 1 año y medio casi, que se iría todo en dos servidores del tipo XEON, y con mucha RAM de dios, pero es que es por eso que es vital para mi, yo con perdón "no cago" dinero, entonces esto es algo que afecta a mi vida, y sobre todo que también tenía 4 personas que de años, confian en mi para mantener sus pocas cosas que tienen en la red, y poco más, al margen ser FreeLance no te lleva a nada, después de ser FreeLance durante años, lo mejor es crear tus proyectos, y hacerlos crecer, no merece la pena hacer nada, para nadie, solo compensa al final, el mantenimiento, eso es poco esfuerzo y puede darte dinero, solo si eres bueno y honesto

Por tanto esa es toda mi actividad en PayPal, respecto a esperar 6 meses pues no estoy dispuesto a ello, y no creo que liberen ese dinero antes, y al margen es ilegal, no podemos como siempre los Españoles, caer en el conformismo, nos den por culo y decimos que le vamos a hacer, nos joden y nos callamos, estos de PayPal que hagan lo que les salga de los huevos pero en su País, el nuestro tiene sus leyes y normas y ellos aqui no son nadie, además si están registrados como empresa, que lo están en España, tienen que responder y punto, este es nuestro país, y no hay más leches


Sinceramente, a todo el mundo, alejaros de PayPal, porque es una escoria de "empresa" o lo que sea, solo os robarán el dinero, y me alegro que Ebay los mandase al carajo, o lo que sea, no merecen otra cosa, asi de simple


*Saludos*

---------- Post added 02-sep-2018 at 22:20 ----------




pepero200 dijo:


> Por eso digo que PAYPAL es así y hay que asumirlo si necesitas o quieres hacer uso de él, claro está que hay otras formas de mover dinero para cobrar o pagar, pero para otros como es mi caso, me viene muy bien a pesar de que tengo claro que en cualquier momento puedo tener otro tropiezo, pero lo asumo ya que me compensa.
> 
> Para cualquier vendedor online es completamente necesario ya que si no lo utilizas ni das opción las ventas pueden bajar más de un 50%, por no decir que ya puedes ir cerrando el chiringuito.
> 
> Paypal es casi como las mujeres...un mal necesario :XX:




Con todos mis respetos hacia ti, pero yo no tengo que asumir nada, lo que hace PayPal es retención ilegal de tu dinero, usurpación de tu dinero en definitiva y se llama apropiación indebida, y no se si hay algún letrado, pero el delito de apropiación indebida y abuso de preponderancia y de posición es lo que hacen , clausulas busivas, etc 

La claúsula suelo por ejemplo es un acláusula abusiva, y estos aun encima estos de PayPal , que, si no son ni un banco ni nada, es que no son nada coño, ni banco, ni entidad financiera, ni nada y están en España registrado como una SL, con un capital de 3000 euros, hombre ya, es que a ver si mete mano a esto la policia y el gobierno de una vez, que ya está bien de reirse de la gente joder


Esto es como ir a comprarte un coche lo pagas y te dicen eaaa en 2 añso te lo doy, pero venga, que hay que parar este tema de PayPal ya, que somos decenas de miles los afectados, y a saber cuanta pobre gente está igual, es una estafa joder


*INFORME PAYPAL ESPAÑA*

PAYPAL SPAIN SL, MADRID - Informe comercial, de riesgo, financiero y mercantil.


PayPal actua en España como las empresas OFFSHORE, y nada más coño, que esta´jugando con el dinero de comerciantes, españoles, con el dinero de ciudadanos españoles, y son unso blanqueadores de dinero y unos usurpadores de nuestro dinero

*Y dicen con toda la cara que pagan 187000 euros de impuestgos en España, jajajajaja, pero alguien se cree que ganan como para pagar solo 187000 euros en impuestos, que de una vez pongan freno a esto, y que dejen de robar nuestro dinero :*

PayPal, tras pagar 187.000 euros de impuestos en España:

*Que fácil es ganar dinero bloqueando las cuentas de decenas de miles o centenares de miles de Españoles y sacar interes al 10 % ehhh , sinverguenzas*

*
Ya está bien*


----------



## pabloiseguro (2 Sep 2018)

No se entiende bien. Si no estabas pagando comisiones a Paypal porque usabas la opción de pagos a amigos o familiares, PayPal se enfada y te bloquea.


----------



## pacoper (2 Sep 2018)

Hay dinero que he recibido como familiar o personal o pagos que he recibido pagando la comisión asi de simple, sin más, hay pagos que no son de trabajos, por tanto porque tengo que especificarlos asi, sino para que coño ponen esa oción de personal joder, que lo pongan todo de pago y ya está, es que vamos, a mi me la sopla si tengo que pagar, ya les dije si creeís que os tenía que pagar algo decidme cuanto os debo, y ya está pero que cojones tiene que ver eso con que se queden con 1852 euros, es que vamos, ya es defender lo indendible

Un saludo


----------



## pepero200 (3 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos hacia ti, pero yo no tengo que asumir nada, lo que hace PayPal es retención ilegal de tu dinero, usurpación de tu dinero en definitiva y se llama apropiación indebida, y no se si hay algún letrado, pero el delito de apropiación indebida y abuso de preponderancia y de posición es lo que hacen , clausulas busivas, etc



Con todos mis respetos también hacia ti...a ver, que yo no defiendo a nadie y en todo caso estaría de tu lado, a lo que me refiero con lo de "asumir" es que paypal funciona así, te guste o no, rabies o no lo hagas, te sientas como te sientas (que yo te entiendo) te va a dar igual, no eres nadie para esa gente y su política no va a cambiar, ya puedes hacer misa, ya puedes tener los abogados que quieras, ya puedes sentir la impotencia que quieras, no sirve de nada...eso sí, libre eres de sentirte como quieras y hacer lo que creas conveniente, pero te lo decía para que "sufrieras" lo menos posible, con la mejor intención no porque me parezca bien o esté de parte de paypal.

Mira, yo sé de sobra como funcionan porque sigo teniendo mis cuatro cuentas y sigo funcionando con ellas, pero tengo "asumido" que en cualquier momento me puede vovler a suceder algo parecido ya que a sabiendas de que son unos sinverguenzas sigo con ellos, pero sigo a pesar de los perjuicios (ya que también hay beneficios, personales y de otra índole), pero con todo y con eso me viene bien y compensa, el día que no sea así, pues dejaré de utilizar sus servicios para no volver.

Solamente pretendía intentar "quitar" hierro al asunto y el hecho de no asumir las políticas de esta gente no te convierte en nada, solamente en uno más. Entiendo tu rabieta, tu impotencia y todo lo que puedas sentir porque yo ya lo sentí en su día, pero a partir de ahora solamente te quedará una cosa (si no "asumes"), no volver a usar sus servicios cuando todo acabe, de lo contrario, y si te vuelve a ocurrir (que puede volver a ocurrir) no podrás volver a quejarte ya que ahora ya sabes quienes son y como funcionan, bueno, sí que podrías, pero tampoco te servirá de nada otra vez.



pacoper dijo:


> La claúsula suelo por ejemplo es un acláusula abusiva, y estos aun encima estos de PayPal , que, si no son ni un banco ni nada, es que no son nada coño, ni banco, ni entidad financiera, ni nada y están en España registrado como una SL, con un capital de 3000 euros, hombre ya, es que a ver si mete mano a esto la policia y el gobierno de una vez, que ya está bien de reirse de la gente joder



Bueno, eso de que no son nada...los que no somos nada somos nosotros y como estés esperando que el gobierno o la policía hagan algo...



pacoper dijo:


> que somos decenas de miles los afectados, y a saber cuanta pobre gente está igual, es una estafa joder



Si crees que has sido objeto de una estafa o crees que cometen todos esos delitos que señalas arriba lo suyo es interponer denuncia en Comisaría de Policía Nacional o en el Juzgado correspondiente, para eso están.

Siento si te he ofendido con mis palabras, no era mi intención, ésta era la de quitar hierro al asunto y que no te quebraras la cabeza demasiado, pero oye, cada cual rema o nada como quiere y hacia donde quiere.

Un saludo


----------



## pacoper (3 Sep 2018)

Ese audio es suave, tengo más y son terroríficos el más acojonante cuando una tipeja de PayPal, se saca los auriculares y me deja hablando solo y termino a gritos con ella llamándola mafiosa de medio pelo y que terminaré publicandolos, como tantos otros, esto debe ser de conocimiento público, esta es una compañía de abusadores y ya se terminó el mamoneo y que se jodan, que ya basta de tanto abuso


----------



## pepero200 (3 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> Ese audio es suave, tengo más y son terroríficos el más acojonante cuando una tipeja de PayPal, se saca los auriculares y me deja hablando solo y termino a gritos con ella llamándola mafiosa de medio pelo y que terminaré publicandolos, como tantos otros, esto debe ser de conocimiento público, esta es una compañía de abusadores y ya se terminó el mamoneo y que se jodan, que ya basta de tanto abuso



*
Con todos mis respetos y sin acritud, de verdad, pero creo que te acabas de caer de un guindo. Ahora sí que te van a tener los 180 días...o más.*

*EDITO:* te dejo las Condiciones de uso del servicio de PayPal

Última actualización: 31 de agosto de 2018

De entre todas ellas podrás saber por qué te han bloqueado el acceso a tu cuenta.



> *9. Actividades restringidas*
> 
> 9.1 Actividades restringidas. En relación con el uso que haga de nuestro sitio web, su Cuenta o los Servicios, o en el transcurso de sus interacciones con PayPal, un Usuario o un tercero, usted no:
> 
> ...



De todas formas y por si no lo sabías cuando hiciste clic en ACEPTAR las condiciones con quien estás jugando:

Estas Condiciones de uso son un contrato entre usted y PayPal (Europe) S.à.r.l. et Cie, S.C.A. (R.C.S. *Luxembourg* B 118 349)


----------



## Bangbang (3 Sep 2018)

A Paypal se la suda lo que tu publiques aquí, a ver si te crees que vas a cerrar el chiringuito a una empresa que cotiza en el NASDAQ. Ganan 1.500 millones de dolares al año pero claro, necesitan tus 1.800€ para pagar a la chacha que les limpia las oficinas.

O eres muy iluso o eres un troll porque el caso es cristalino, te han bloqueado la cuenta por una actividad sospechosa, punto. Su sistema tiene un protocolo de seguridad que es retener el dinero X meses y por mucho que llames y hables con las operadoras no lo van a solucionar porque ellas no pueden hacer nada.

Si de verdad quieres resolver esto deja de hacer llamadas chorras contando tu vida y contacta con un abogado como te ha comentado el chico que hizo en la primera página del hilo y que a la semana ya lo tenía recuperado en su cuenta.


----------



## pacoper (3 Sep 2018)

Ya he contactado con dos abogados, pero hay que dar con el adecuado, para hacer esto, proqeu si me contactan varios y no saben ni lo qeu es PayPal, mal vamos, al margen en vez de soltarme sapos y culebras y decir cosas que son sandeces, podrias tener un poco de educación, y si te parece una mierda mis 1800 pavos, pues cojonudo, pero para mi son vitales, no soy rico, sabes ? 

Si tu tienes muchaaa pasta, me alegro, de verdad que me alegro por ti, me parece excepcional que los tengas y ojalá tenfas mucho dinero, y seas muy feliz, pero mi caso es real y tal cual, y ya se que en este foro, algunos tendeís a soltar la lengua, pero creo que en el fondo, la mayor parte sabeís perfectamente que esto es una cabronada y que se la hacen a mucha gente

Entonces, ya que tu me mencionas lo del abogado y tu y otros, decidme uno al que acudir, que al menos sepa de verdad algo de internet, porque yo no me puedo ir de copas con los abogados y regalar a cada uno una consulta de 55 euros, por no decirme un carajo, pero yo encantado de que alguien me diga algo, gracias

Sobre las normas de PayPal pepero, a mi me da igual ya lo qeu digan sus normas, las mias son que mis derechos son los qeu tengo como Español y Europeo y me importa bien poco lo que digan ellos, yo soy un ciudadano, una persona con mis derechos, y ellos ni son banco, ni ley ni nada


----------



## pepero200 (3 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> Sobre las normas de PayPal pepero, a mi me da igual ya lo qeu digan sus normas, las mias son que mis derechos son los qeu tengo como Español y Europeo y me importa bien poco lo que digan ellos, yo soy un ciudadano, una persona con mis derechos, y ellos ni son banco, ni ley ni nada



Un consejo no es aquél que te dice lo que tú quieres oir, un consejo es aquel que es más "sabio", y es posible que ese no te guste, pero no por ello deja de ser "sabio".

Mi punto de vista es que tu decisión no es nada sabia y solo se basa en emociones, pero no es racional, ahora bien, es tu decisión.

Que a ti te den igual sus normas no quiere decir nada, bueno, sí, que no tienes ni idea de donde estás, solo eso.

Y nada, no pierdo más energia intentando ayudar a alguien que no quiere ser ayudado y además es desagradecido con quien no le dice lo que quiere oir.

Que te vaya bien...a ver si pasas por aquí cuando sea y nos cuentas como vas a meter a todos los mandamases de paypal en la cárcel.

Saludos majete.


----------



## pacoper (3 Sep 2018)

Las normas que aplique una empresa privada, no significa que sean legales, un ejemplo las telefónicas, han tenido miles de multas por abusos, y lo sabes o deberias de saberlo, las empresas no marcan leyes


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (3 Sep 2018)

spala dijo:


> eso es una gilipollez,



es una gilipollez hasta que te congelan la cuenta y se quedan con todo tu saldo ¿no? ::


----------



## spala (4 Sep 2018)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> es una gilipollez hasta que te congelan la cuenta y se quedan con todo tu saldo ¿no? ::



eing¿?

has dicho que la razón del congelamiento es saltarse las TOS

te respondo que eso es una gilipollez, que es no es siempre la razón,
a veces pasa de forma aparentemente arbitraria, y no te quieren ni decir la razón.

a mi me han congelado y limitado mi cuenta, asi que es de cajón que para mi no es ninguna gilipollez q te quiten tu dinero,

solo digo que tu razonamiento respecto a las razones del blqoueo, no es sólido.
nada que ver con que sea una gilipollez q te quiten tu dinero.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (4 Sep 2018)

Repito. En paypal no se deben tener más de 50 pavos, y solo vale para compraventa de productos de menos de 50 euros.

[youtube]u6hLj6Xfvhg[/youtube]


----------



## pacoper (4 Sep 2018)

spala dijo:


> eing¿?
> 
> has dicho que la razón del congelamiento es saltarse las TOS
> 
> ...



Spala, con todo el cariño , ninguno sabemos el motivo, porque no se lo dan a nadie, solo hacen lo que les sale de los cojones, porque com odice la fulana de la grabación que tengo ahí, es que ya ves, PayPal, lo hace, es una compañía de ladrones, y nunca dicen el por qué, según ellos es su algoritmo y hay una caricatura muy buena que he visto que refleja a esta manada de monos y simios de PayPal

En breve subiré nuevas noticias de como hacer en estos casos, para que la gente reclame su dinero, como siempre indicar que es menester, que tomemos todos conciencia, este es un problema que nos afecta a todos, compradores, vendedores, gente que ni compra ni vende como yo, personas que utilizan este tipo de sistemas como el de PayPal, para enviar dinero a sus familiares o amigos, etc

En todo negocio, no existe la ley del embudo, ni somos números, PayPal actua con un total nepotismo hacia la gente, no le improta nada, y además ni paga en nuestro país nada, y como es posible que estén como una S.L, con una capitalización de 3000 euros, este tipo de cosas se tiene que terminar y no pueden desde los organismos del gobierno, seguir permitiendo este tipo de comportamientos

En cuanto a las organizaciones de consumo, tengo que indicar que me da mucha pena lo mal que funciona FACUA, en muchos intentos que he hech ode hablar con Rubén de FACUA, nunca me ha sido posible, ni por su E-Mail, ni por su Facebook, ni por ningún lado, este es el triste nivel, de la OCU menos aun, más si cabe la risa, qeu rellene un formulario para que me llamse uno de sus abogados, y no llamo ni cristo, después me enteré de que tienen montada una SICAV a costa de los consumidores, ese ya es otro tema, ..... y de la OMIC ya ni me atrevo, porque eso es pura mierda

En definitiva, los afectados por PayPal, son muchos, y somos los usuarios, las personas y foros como estos, los que tenemos que denunciar lo que ocurre y defendernos, haciendo públicas las cosas, la verdad reitero mis gracias al foro, a los admins, y a todos, es un punto de luz entre tanta mierda que llevo viviendo en casi 2 semanas, gracias



*P.D : Al final lo encontré *


----------



## charles henri (4 Sep 2018)

He empezado a escuchar el audio que has subido porque me interesaba el tema pues yo también suelo llevar pequeños negocios de compra/venta/prestación de servicios de forma esporádica.
No he conseguido aguantar ni 10 segundos.

He vendido en ebay y otros y he sufrido, como todos, el abuso y la injusticia de los grandes por un lado y la impertinencia de los clientes por el otro, pero nunca he conocido a nadie tan plasta.

Y mira que habré visto a gilipollas de todos los colores, que si uno protestando porque no me sale de los cojones enviar a Ceuta y Melilla y que por qué no, pues porque no me sale de la polla no te jode, otro dando la vara para que le puntúe con cinco estrellas, llamando para ver si les he enviado ya el pedido nada más encargarlo por internet, un subnormal llamando para preguntar todas y cada una de las características de un producto que cuesta 20 EUR... bueno de todo.

Los bancos, las plataformas de pago, los servicios de hosting, ebay, amazón y otros hacen lo que les sale de los huevos porque saben que pueden. Haz tú una página web, haz publicidad y date a conocer, diles a los clientes que sólo aceptas pago por transferencia o implementa tú una pasarela de pago... que sí, que eso ya lo sabemos todos, pero a tí es que no te aguanta ni tu puta madre, vamos no me jodas. ¿Cómo se puede ser tan pesado?

Nada más que te he escuchado saludar digo buenooooooo ... le he dado para alante para escuchar un poco y ... peor todavía.



pacoper dijo:


> ... en una conversación telefónica anterior que pondre aqui la tipa se sacó los cascos y me dejó hablando solo ...



jajaja pues normal

Nadie te va a ayudar si no guardas las composturas y ten cuidado porque si contratas a un abogado te va a intentar sacar el dinero pues eres carne de estafa.
Opino que el fondo es más importante que las formas pero también se requieren unas formas mínimas. De igual modo que no se debe gritar ni insultar, se requiere buena presencia, hablar con propiedad, vestir de forma correcta, etc. también hay que ser breve y conciso. No prepararte lo que vas a decir es una falta de respeto tan grave o más como no peinarte, no lavarte, ir hecho un cerdo, insultar, gritar, no escuchar, mentir o estafar.


----------



## pacoper (4 Sep 2018)

charles henri dijo:


> He empezado a escuchar el audio que has subido porque me interesaba el tema pues yo también suelo llevar pequeños negocios de compra/venta/prestación de servicios de forma esporádica.
> No he conseguido aguantar ni 10 segundos.
> 
> He vendido en ebay y otros y he sufrido, como todos, el abuso y la injusticia de los grandes por un lado y la impertinencia de los clientes por el otro, pero nunca he conocido a nadie tan plasta.
> ...



Sinceramente todo lo que has dicho carece de lógica y de sentido, que tu montes un negocio online, no significa que te saltes los derechos de las personas, tanto a nivel civil como fiscal, como de igual manera la legislación Española y Europea, en ninguna ley pone que un comercio, negocio o gestor de procesamiento de pagos pueda retenerte tu saldo de PayPal que es tu dinero durante 6 meses, eso es todo, después todo lo demás que dice, qeu si yo soy un plasta, un pesado, y que incluso pierdo las formas, es realmente mentira, dado qeu si has escuchado el audio, yo hablo normal en todo momento, y es la otra parte, la que es altiva, prepotente y maleducada, creyéndose los reyes del mambo, mencionas a Amazon y yo compro en Amazon y he tenido cero problemas y el trato es exquisito hacia el cliente, he tenido absolutamente cero bajjo cero problemas, tampoco he tenido problemas en tiendas Españolas que pagan con su TPV, Pccomponentes que tiene pago seguro 3D y tantas otras, a mi ninguna me ha robado mi dinero, PayPal si

En todo caso me parece muy bien que opines, pero carece, de lógica absolutamente, todo lo que has dicho y es un sin sentido, espero que nadie te retenga sin justificación y nunca 2000 euros, desde luego no te lo deseo ni a ti ni a nadie, y si algún día te pasa, espero que como otra gente aqui que me ha dado su apoyo, a mi y a tantos miles de afectados, también te lo de a ti
*
Un saludo hombre*


----------



## charles henri (4 Sep 2018)

No has entendido nada porque no quieres escuchar.

El audio que has subido dura 54 minutos, eso no es guardar las composturas, eso es ser pesado. Podrías haber dicho lo mismo en 5 minutos. No es necesario levantar la voz ni insultar para faltar al respeto.

Es más, el mensaje que me acabas de escribir es más extenso de lo necesario, lo que constituye una falta de respeto (leve).

Si no escuchas tú no quieras que te escuchen a tí.
Y menos durante 54 minutos cuando a tí no te da la gana de escuchar ni 10 segundos.

Un saludo a tí también hombre.


----------



## Vilux (4 Sep 2018)

Paypal le bloqueó la cuenta a mi compañera con un saldo de 420 euros, cuenta que solo usa para comprar trapitos. El saldo positivo era de las devoluciones a YOOX, que te envían la ropa y la puedes devolver con reembolso si no aciertas con la talla. La desbloquearon después de que enviase un exctacto bancario donde figuraban su nombre y dirección.

Ya le eché la bronca por dejar un saldo positivo en la cuenta de esos estafadores. 

Los 180 días que otorgan al comprador para reclamar son claramente desproporcionados y está claro que no lo hacen en defensa del comprador sino para ganar dinero invirtiendo los saldos positivos que retienen cuando les sale del nabo, sin justificación ni explicación del ninngún tipo.

La inseguridad jurídica en Paypal es absoluta, hay miles de casos que demuestran que tu dinero con ellos no está seguro.


----------



## pacoper (4 Sep 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Paypal le bloqueó la cuenta a mi compañera con un saldo de 420 euros, cuenta que solo usa para comprar trapitos. El saldo positivo era de las devoluciones a YOOX, que te envían la ropa y la puedes devolver con reembolso si no aciertas con la talla. La desbloquearon después de que enviase un exctacto bancario donde figuraban su nombre y dirección.
> 
> Ya le eché la bronca por dejar un saldo positivo en la cuenta de esos estafadores.
> 
> ...




Pues muchas gracias por tu testimonio, toda la razón, es el mismo caso que el mio, concuerdo contigo en todo, es obviamente sumamente desproporcionado, y solo favoreces con esos 6 meses a los timadores y estafadores, empezando por PayPal que es el rey del timo y de la estafa, inseguridad jurídica total, ya que contravienen la legalidad vigente, pasa que hay miles de casos, y mucha gente con la que he contactado está absolutamente perdida sin saber a donde acudir

En cuanto al compañero anterior que dice que soy un pesado, que no mantengo las formas, pues oye lo siento, ..... mantener las formas, ..... yo no he ni gritado, pero mantener las formas cuando te roban 2000 euros ?, porque les sale del nabo, estás de coña no ?, pero voy a seguir siéndo pesado, ..... no lo dudes

Si no quieres escuchar el audio, no lo hagas, estás en tu derecho, ..... hay audios más cortos y con insultos y de todo, por parte de esta gente y vejaciones, que los pondré, ..... pero oye, ..... tu no los oigas, yo no te obligo, ese dinero que me han retenido, sirve para mantener a mi familia y pagar mis cosas, que me son ultra necesarias, si tu no tienes esos problemas, yo me alegro un montón, ..... pero somos mucha gente la afectada, y esto de PayPal, es un acto deleznable, un saludo hombre


----------



## spala (4 Sep 2018)

ser pesado es lo menos que se puede hacer con la gente que defiende lo indefendible,

ellos mismos te dicen "no le puedo dar la razon del bloqueo, es lo que hay, le entiendo, tiene razón, pero es lo que ha decidido el ordenador y yo no puedo hacer nada, la empresa a la que represento se va a quedar tu dinero 180 días por que así lo ha decidido, y no te puedo decir más, y todos aqui te van a decir lo mismo, y no hay ningun superior más que yo, y lablabla y blablabla"

anda a la mierda, no hay nadie a quien reclamar donde te puedas quejar de verdad?

y el genrente de la empresa? que está por ahí dando vueltas en la propia sala de los teleoperadores? ese no es superior a ti? el que te firmó el contrato de trabajo no es superior a ti?

esa gente no acepta razonamientos y encima hay que quedarse dentro toda la frustración ? por qué? por que la chica del otro lado no tiene ninguna culpa? 
menos culpa tiene el cliente afectado, y si piensa que ella es el cargo máximo de reclamación, pues te comes la hora de quejas.

yo he estado mas de 1 hora con mierdas y problemas q he tenido con Orange.


----------



## pacoper (4 Sep 2018)

Asi es donde está FACUA y su estrella mediática Rubén Sánchez al que he escrito llamado y de todo, ah no que es mejor estar en la sexta marcando postureo, realmente penoso, para lo que tienen que estar no están y con miles de personas afectadas, la callada pro respuesta, increible, aun sigo esperando que me contestes algo Rubén Sánchez de FACUA, sigo esperando, también contacte al CEO de PayPal, Raimundo Sala Albert, contestó y no hizo NADA


----------



## spala (4 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> Asi es donde está FACUA y su estrella mediática Rubén Sánchez al que he escrito llamado y de todo, ah no que es mejor estar en la sexta marcando postureo, realmente penoso, para lo que tienen que estar no están y con miles de personas afectadas, la callada pro respuesta, increible, aun sigo esperando que me contestes algo Rubén Sánchez de FACUA, sigo esperando, también contacte al CEO de PayPal, Raimundo Sala Albert, contestó y no hizo NADA



escríbele públicamente en twitter, 

haz un twit publico para q la gente lo retwitee


----------



## pacoper (4 Sep 2018)

spala dijo:


> escríbele públicamente en twitter,
> 
> haz un twit publico para q la gente lo retwitee



Pues lo intentaré por Twitter, pro intentarlo todo, que no quedé, aunque no tengo Twitter, me tendré que hacer una cuenta, un saludo !!!!!


----------



## pacoper (5 Sep 2018)

Después de ponerme en contacto con más 8 medios de comunicación e incluso escribir a través de Linkedin el CEO de PayPal me dice que iba a mirar las cosas y no se qué, ..... nadie me ha llamado, NUNCA

El caso es dantesco, después de ejercer mis derechos a reembolsar el dinero a las personas que me pagaron, en total unos 1000 y pico euros, resulta que PayPal les limita la cuenta a dos de esas 3 personas, con lo cual no pueden sacar el dinero porque no pueden hacerse transferencias, es de traca

El tema y raro de toda esta banda organizada es que si alguien me ha pagado a mi, y le devuelvo el dinero, en este caso, quienes se lo devolvieron fueron los de PayPal, y lo normal, es que lo devuelvan al método de pago de la persona que me pagó, que fue la tarjeta o cuenta bancaria de estas personas, esa es la cuestión y lo obvio, ..... pero NO, lo devuelven como saldo de PayPal a esas personas, lo cual en definitiva, es otra argucia más para seguir jugando con el dinero de las personas

Pero no queda ahí la cuestión de esta mafia, dos personas pidieron al banco la devolución de su dinero, dado que pagaron con su cuenta bancaria asociada a PayPal, y obviamente el banco dentro de esos 54 dias legales, devuelve el importe y le dice a la otra parte, esto es de nuestro cliente, ok, ..... al solicitar al banco estas dos personas que se devuelva el recibo, por todo ello a quien le tendrían que quitar el dinero es a mi, ..... de mi saldo de PayPal, ..... pero NOOO, no me lo quitaron, y es más PayPal volvió a hacer el cargo, a la cuentas de estas personas, en un caso 310 euros, creándole un descubierto en cuenta de 600 y pico euros, y en el otro caso 845 euros, creándole a esa otra persona otro descubierto, y aun encima para cobrar a estas personas algo ya devuelto por mi y que se me tenía que cobrar a mi, usaron un método de cobro, diferente al método de pago original de la persona o personas que me enviaron estos dos pagos, par avolverles a cobrar, la cantidad reembosada por sus propios bancos

Pero no queda ahí la cosa, después de eso tanto yo como las demás personas llamamos a PayPal y vemos que el saldo, esos 845 y 310 euros, están en la cuenta de PayPal y se demanda que ese dinero sea reintegrado en las cuentas de los que me pagaron, es obvio no ? si alguien me paga y le devuelvo el dinero, que es eso de que PayPal no les devuelva el dinero ?, pues si señores, querían negarse, como les parece ?, y retenerles el dinero otros 180 dias, cuando el dinero venía de un reembolso que yo les efectué con mi autorización a ellos, y que obviamente, al retornar a origen debe ser cobrado por las personas que me pagaron a través del mismo tipo de pago, con el cual me abonaron a mi, el dinero en un primer momento

El dinero si viene de tarjeta, se devuelve a tarjeta
El dinero viene de transferencia bancaria, se devuelve a cuenta corriente
El dinero se paga con saldo de PayPal, se devuelve a saldo de PayPal


Después de discusiones, y hasta amenazas directas de poner esto y ya como denuncia Policial, por estafa, apropiación indebida y uso fraudulento de las tarjetas por PayPal y además con toda la documentación en mano donde se reflejan mis reembolsos, al parecer dicen que en 72 horas devolverán el dinero a sus legítimos dueños, veremos si es asi, ..... sino se presentarán las correspondientes denuncias ante la policia por fraude por parte de PayPal, es que además, están todas las capturas realizadas de los reembolsos

*CONCLUSIÓN :*

Señores, aléjense, de esta jauria de ladrones, es espeluznante, espeluznante, no hay por donde pillarlo, es una estafa en toda regla, en toda regla, casi 2 semanas con esto, para simplemente que los emisores del dinero reciban su propio dinero, ..... no hay por donde pillar esta situación tan sumamente rocambolesca que es la misma historia relatada por miles de personas. 

PayPal se afana en retener tu dinero, de cualquier manera, en base a excusas, en base a tonterias, y hacen todo tipo de triquiñuelas, para que nunca tu dinero salga de sus manos, ahora si PayPal, ahora si, que como esta vez me toques los cojones y con todas las pruebas en la mano, me persono ante la primera comisaria y te planto 3 querellas por criminales y no solo yo, sino 4 personas más como poco

Esto es lo que hay, tengan cuidado y mucho, porque esto ya no es un chiste, cuando sepa que ha pasdo con el dinero de las personas a las cuales les devolví sus importes, seguiré ampliando las informaciones y lo plasmaré aqui, aléjense de PayPal, seguridad y confiabilidad, ninguna, es NULA, todo son problemas, y nula transparencia, NULA


*SEGUIRÉ INFORMANDO HASTA LA CONCLUSIÓN DE ESTA TOMADURA DE PELO*


*GRACIAS AL FORO BURBUJA POR EL APOYO Y EL ESPACIO DE LIBERTAD*


*Saludos*


----------



## spala (5 Sep 2018)

yo hice lo mismo cuando me bloquearon una cuenta cuyos pagos venian referenciados de mi web que pusieron automáticamente en la lista negra,

me la limitaron, devolví los pagos, que es lo único que te dejan hacer,
pero no he tenido quejas de que a otros les limiten la cuenta por reembolsarles desde una cuenta limitada,

definitivamente el bot de paypal es sumamente estúpido y extremista, los de paypal deben haber pagados millonadas por su desarrollo, seguramente use una especie de red neuronal de datos que por eurística va flageando cuentas y congelándolas según le da,

podríamos pensar que esas dos cuentas que han sido limitadas, ya eran carne de cañón por vete a saber que razones, y el recibir dinero de una cuenta limitada, ejecuta un puntos adicionales, completas ciertos limties y un trigger te la limita automaticamente.

el gran problema que tiene paypal es que un ordenador mande sobre el raciocinio y control humano,

me pregunto que permisos de acción tienen los teleoperadores, deben ser bastante limitados,

---------- Post added 05-sep-2018 at 19:45 ----------

antes paypal ofrecía 45 días para abrir una disputa en una transacción,
pero los congelamientos eran de 180 días.

ahora los tiempos para abrir una disputa los han subido a 180 días desde hace unos pocos años, con el fin de que exté mas "justificado" lo de los 180 días de congelamiento,

el problema es que puedes tener ahi 5000€, recibes un pago de 10€ que el bot supuestamente identifica de alto riesgo, te congela la cuenta por valor de los 5010€
y te jodes,


----------



## pacoper (5 Sep 2018)

Ese es el tema de 3 personas dos tienes problemas en su cuenta a posteriori de habeme pagado a mi, curiosamente la cuestión es que primero me pasó a mi, ya la cuenta de una persona que me pasaba alguna colaboración para publicidad y yo se la hacía porque el tio no contralaba nada en absoluto de Google Adwords, y el dinero que me enviaba era para pagar los Ads de Google y gestionarlos

La movida comienza con mi cuenta y la de ese tio que simplemente me enviaba los pagos, pero después a su clienta que también me había hecho unso pagos y bien, se la limitaron que no bloquearon, incluso en ambos casos habían enviado el DNI y todo, pero mi cuenta ya era Business hace años, más de 10, de repente otra persona que me había pagado para el pago de un servidor anual, 310 euros, le limitan la misma, le piden papeles y se la cierran después de enviarlos, sin ninguna explicación, para que cojones dices querer saber la identidad de una cuenta, para cerrarla, y además esa persona, ni tan siquiera, en todo el uso de su cuenta de PayPal en 5 años había superado el paso por su cuenta ni de 1000 euros, la usaba para poquisimas cosas, su última operación de unos 15 euros había sido en Febrero o Marzo de este año, las anteriores en el 2017, es decir un despropósito, .....

Si se supone que son 2500 el tope, o sus topes, aunque no lo dicen, cual es el problema, y a todo esto la mia figuraba como cuenta ILIMITADA, ojo al dato

El cachondeo padre ya comienza con estas cosas, después me bloquean mi saldo con 1850 pavos dentro y con el dinero de estas personas, congelado y sin poder ni moverse para pagar SERVICIOS DE ELLOS, es que tiene cojones, loco y desquiciado ya y sin poder usar el dinero, no hay otra opción que el reembolso, pero esa es otra, no puedo reembolsar y después de ponerme a lo loco ya, de ir a donde sea a hostiar a estos ladrones, me dicen que les envie un listado de operaciones a reembolsar, pero estos asquerosos, sabían lo que hacían porque reembolsaron como dinero de PayPal en vez de al método de pago de estas personas, como las habían limitado tampocooo podían sacar el dinero, las personas reembolsadas, las cuales ya les dijeron que iban a denunciarlos por FRAUDE

Al final a gritos por teléfono y ya a las claras 5 personas dispuestas a irles a denunciar a la comisaria por fraude y claramente robo y estafa, al poco como dije en el anterior post, llamaron 3 de estas personas y muy alteradas normal como lo estaba yo y aun sigo, les dicen que si , que si que lo van a transferir al banco, supuestamente en menos de 72 horas deberian estar esos cargos devueltos de 310 euros, 845 euros y 425 euros en la cuenta de cada persona, eso es lo obvio, y lo que debe ser, es irreal esta situación, irreal y dantesca, no se, es un sueño malo malo una nightmare a lo bestia, sin sensación de terminación, a todo esto *llamaron desde Dublín*, a buen entendedor pocas palabras hacen falta, .....

Es gentuza, y la peña que te atiende, no tiene ni puta idea, es que ni puta idea de nada, es que la cantidad de peña con la cuenta bloqueada, es una bestiada, y la de dinero que estos cabrones están robando de peña que tiene 20 pavos y pasa de todo, o no tiene cuenta bancaria asociada a donde enviar el dinero, y se quedan la pastaaa, coño que es muy fuerte, o los hispanos que les dicen que la pasta solo la pueden enviar a un banco en USA, ES UNA ESTAFA JODER, sumemos 10 pavos de millones, son unas ratas joder, de verdad, que este hilo sirva para saber la verdad, que la gente denuncie y ya, y que si son muchos y somos muchos nos juntemos para hacer algo juntos los Españoles al menos, y meterles una demanda colectiva, es muy fuerte el tema

2 semanas casi asi, es vergonzoso, vergonzoso, asi si que se hace dinero verdad PayPal, menuda manada de estafadores, no hay por donde pillar el asunto, es tan claro y todo refrendado con papeles que venga, estaís obsoletos los de PayPal, y solo deseo que os pudraís en el infierno, a ver si quebraís de una puta vez hostia

*
A TODO ESTO, DESPUÉS DE 2 SEMANAS QUE HICE LA APELACIÓN Y QUE LOS DEL SOPORTE YA HACIA UNA SEMANA ME DIJERON QUE NADA, QUE EXTRAÑO NO QUE ELLOS SEPAN EL RESULTADO DE LA APELACIÓN ANTES DE LLEGAR, PUES ME LLEGA ESTO HOY :
*





> 5 de septiembre de 2018
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...




=================================

*P.D :* Sandra Palmer ??? y por qué no Jhon Smith no te jode, no ? que es esto, quien se cree esta tomadura de pelo prefabricada, que se lo más justo para ambas partessss, menudo nivel tienen los chorizos no ?


=================================

*
ESTE ES EL NIVEL DE ESTA GENTUZA, ASI SE HACE DINERO SEÑORES, ROBANDO, ESO ES LO QUE HACE PAYPAL
*



*Saludos*


----------



## spala (5 Sep 2018)

rextor dijo:


> No deberías haber acumulado tanto... Yo cuando compraba 0 problemas, pero cuando empecé a vender en ebay tras vender unos 300 euros en un mes, me bloquearon la cuenta y me pidieron documentos, sobre todo el domicilio fiscal... Es por el tema de hacienda más que nada... En dos días me la tenían desbloqueada y muy amables por teléfono. Si vendes poco no tienes que tener problemas, creo que hasta 2000 euros al mes o 10.000 al año puedes ganar sin tener que declararlo, eso sí, no te trasfieras 2000 euros de golpe ni acumules mucho, de poco en poco, transferencias más pequeñas o no siempre el mismo valor ni el mismo día de mes, es decir... no te trasfieras siempre el día 3: 500 euros porque cantará mucho... Mejor te transfieres un 15: 300 y un día 3: 200... a modo de ejemplo.
> 
> Al final acumular dinero en el saldo de paypal es como "esconderlo" y seguro que tienen orden por parte de las autoridades fiscales de retenerlo y bloquear esas cuentas hasta que lo comprueben todo... No te extrañe que Hacienda te mande algún correo en el futuro sobre esos 1800...
> 
> ...



yo he metido 2500€ por que me querian pagar en mano un trabajo
y no me ha dicho nada hacienda,
nada mas faltaba que por 1800€ de mierda se entretengan con alguien,

a parte que paypal no le transmite ningun dato a hacienda sobre lo que uno cobra por ahí, ya lo leí en varios foros y no dicen nada, te piden datos pk son unos mierda recolectores de información, pero no quieren tus datos para nada, 

es mas, si te limitan la cuenta, y no das ningun dato, al cabo de 6 meses te la desbloquean automaticamente de neuvo, y vuelves a tener tu cuenta activa, sin haber proporcionado ni DNI, ni nada de nada, almenos así le pasó a uno,


----------



## pacoper (6 Sep 2018)

*Spala *tiene toda la razón, sincerament elo qeu dices no es asi, ni tiene nada que ver con la realidad, asi de simple, esto es porque esta gentuza sobcobradores de Morosos y se dedican a recopilar datos para luego chantajear con sus cobradores de morosos y vender deuda a terceros, esto es una mafia, sin más, aqui hacienda no pinta nada de nad, es más si hacienda sabe y revisa esto, lo cual me encantaría, les pegaría una inspeccción fiscal de cojones, porque son lavadoras de dinero negro

Coo se come que PayPal, con 68 millones de transacciones en España, o eso dicen, con el cobro de comisiiones exajerado que tiene, haya pagado tan solo 175000 euros de impuestos ?

Le da PayPal a hacienda cuenta, de todas las decenas de miles de cuentas de ciudadanso Españoles bloqueadas, cuyos depósitos están en Luxembugo, y que están dando intereses y ellos no los declaran en España

Da PayPal algún recibo o factura, cuando terminan los 6 meses, del cobro indebido y ladrón que hacen de 45 - 50 euros por transferirte tu propio dinero

Da PayPal cuenta de las violaciones de la ley de comercio electrónico, como de otras muchas com oel propio derecho mercantil refleja, de como chantajea a los vendedores y se pasa pro los cojones la ley Europea y Espala en materia de desestimiento de un producto, que no es ni de coña de 6 meses, que tu des como Amazon 1 mes, o asi, y qeu com ocomercio te hagas cargo, cojonudo, Amazon LO HACE, pero no le dice al comprador págame, te retengo o mierdas varias, estos quieren hacer negocio, del chantaje al vendedor y al comprador, en un sistema mafioso y asqueroso, gracias al cual, el tinglado que tienen montado, no es para proteger, es la excusa para retener el dinero y sacar %%%%%%%% a topes de beneficios, en sus bancos en USA, - Delaware - y en Europa - Luxemburgo -

No no, ojalá se metiese hacienda, ojalá, no se como se llama el ministro de hacienda ahora, pero si estuviese el Montoro, con lo cabrón que es, ojalá se metiese hacienda y ya a investigar a estos sinverguenzas, pro lo pronto mi denuncia en la UDEF, está puesta, ya si otros cuerpos como la UCO, se animan, pues cojonudo, pero lo de PayPal es de libro de empresas offshore, como sino es posible que tenga una oficina de mierda en Madrid registrada sin nadie, y estén como una Sociedad Limitada Unipersonal, con un capital de 3000 euros, esto es lo que se hace con las empresas Offshore, sin más, pero a nivel de España

PayPal debe ser rgulado, investigado y más, y sus directivos a la cárcel e investigados, porque no, no atienden Españolitos, atienden desde Dublín, donde también están estos pollos lavadores de dinero, eso hacen

Esto es un chantaje de empresa, dedicada a chantajear y digo bien, chantajear al usuario vendedor o comprador, y se reserva el derecho de quedarse con mi dinero, y una polla para PayPal, ya les envie una carta hoy en referencia a todo lo anterior, y no va a ser mi denuncia, sino una querella ya que se suman 5 personas, de ahí a más

Esto es una tomadura de pelo, eso es PayPal, retenciones ilegales de mi dinero, el caso en un foro que me quedé impactado, 2 jóvenes emprendedores que tenían u nservicio de telefonía SIP entre España y Holanda, 12500 euros retenidos en PayPal, sin explicaciones, están arruinados, y a estos les da igual, son una mafia, .....

*ESTO SE TIENE QUE TERMINAR Y LOS MEDIOS, Y TODO EL MUNDO HACERSE ECO*


Ya lo hicieron en el año 2015 con más de 100000 Españoles, lo teneís en Google, todos perdieron su dinero con las tarjetas YUM, y siguen haciéndolo

*
MINISTRO DE HACIENDA, CUANDO QUIERA PÍDAME PAPELES, PERO POR FAVOR INVESTIGUE A PAYPAL Y YA, A SUS ORDENES ME PONGO*


*
Saludos a todos como siempre, gracias*


----------



## spala (6 Sep 2018)

IrvingWashington dijo:


> Perdonadme pero no entiendo porqué alguien querría tener saldo en Paypal.
> No lo entiendo.
> Quiero decir, yo paypal lo uso como pasarela de pago, cobrándose de una tarjeta (que además si es virtual mejor que mejor), pero si me ingresan algo en paypal o lo gasto inmediatamente o lo trasfiero... ¿qué sentido tiene que tu dinero lo tenga un intermediario que no es un banco? ¿lo hacéis por dejadez por no hacer trasferencias cada x tiempo? o porqué?



en mi caso lo tengo ahí por que no he querido enlazar la cuenta bancaria,
no se, me da cosa darles mi cuenta a los de paypal por que si algun dia te la bloquean por alguna razon arbitraria, y te dicen que no queiren tenerte nunca mas en su sistema, así sin razón, pues entiendo yo que no puedes volver a creare nunca mas una cuenta de paypal con ellos a tu nombre, para poder pagar cosa de ebay.

por eso, y por que yo el dinero q recibo en paypal lo voy reinvirtiendo, y cada vez lo reinvierto en cosas mas caras para ir multiplicándolo, así que si meto el dinero en mi cuenta bancaria, al final genero más movimiento bancario, y el movimiento bancario si que hace saltar alarmas a hacienda, pero el movimiento de paypal está asilado del anális de montoro.

realmente muevo mierdas que no me dan ni para hacerme autónomo, pero aún asi, prefiero ir bajo el radar, están todos muy gilipollas en este país,

esas son mis razones, aún tengo mas de 1000€ en mi cuenta de paypal y tengo que pagar un par de cosas chinas, y como ya me ha pasado antes, lo que hago es que siempre entro desde el mismo navegador, con pestaña privada para que no hayan cookies, y desde el mismo pc,
vete a saber que cantidad de datos lee paypal para flaguerate puntos negativos y verte en un percal como el del hilo sin comerlo ni beberlo,
así que cuando más "puro" se haga todo, en principio mejor,


----------



## spala (6 Sep 2018)

IrvingWashington dijo:


> ...a ver si hay dinero hacienda lo sabe. Y si hay compras y envios saben quien eres y donde vives... Es incluso imposible contraytar un proveedor de hostinhg en usa sin pagar el iva a hacienda española... lo unico que te separa de una inspección es el monytante defraudado, solo eso.



como va a saber nada si pago desde mi credito de paypal que ni tansiquiera está verificada? es simplemente imposible,


----------



## pacoper (6 Sep 2018)

Irving, de verdad con todo el cariño, pero eres el típico Español, que cree que tienes un inspector de hacienda debajo de la cama, si yo compro un alojamiento a USA perdona que te diga, hay el tratado con la UE y cobran un recargo, lo puedes ver, que lo pone, si te vas a una página de hosting te dice eres de la UE o no, si dices que no, el cobro es tanto y si pones de la UE pone tanto, y otros proveedores ponen el precio sin IVA porque no están obligados al ser otro país, depende que país y sus tratados o acuerdos, puedes ver esto por ejemplo en Htzner, que es una empresa Alemana de alojamiento web

Si hombre y a declarar lo que se venden en mil anuncios también, por favor no desviemos el post de su origen, porque esa es la situación, saludos


----------



## propileos (6 Sep 2018)

He abierto un hilo en el princiipal, creo que somos muchos los afectados, a ver si lo pueden dejar en el principal porque aqui pasa el tema desapercibido.
Es un problema lo de este foro con los subforos y los subforos de los subforos.


----------



## pacoper (6 Sep 2018)

Te lo agradezco un montón, a ver si los Adminis pueden moverlo, porque estoy contigo que esto tiene que verse, *TE LO AGRADEZCO UN MONTÓN, GRACIAS !!!!!*


----------



## pacoper (7 Sep 2018)

*Disculpame pero dices cosas sin sentido, y rogaría no desviar el tema y ojalá pudiese pasarse al principal por un Admin*



> Yo desde luego cosas raras con paypal no haría, y considero inocente pensar que no eres 100% identificable. Si hay motivacion...esque hay que joderse...a ver tienen tu ip, tienen tu listado de transacciones...es que no hay...en fin, lo dejo



1 ) Los primeros que deberían identificarse ante la hacienda Española, es PayPal, que son blanqueadores de dinero, dinero no declarado en Luxemburgo, utilizando los intereses de nuestro dinero retenido en sus bancos durante 6 meses

2) PayPal roba dinero a vendedores, y suarios normales, yo si tengo un dinero dentro que lo he pagado con mis tarjetas y cuentas bancarias, es mio, no suyo

3) PayPal hace cargos en tarjetas y cuentas de usuarios, sin consentimiento, tengo varios casos ya registrados de cargos, sin permiso por parte de PayPal

4) PayPal no realiza notificaciones de nada, a tal efecto, asi no quedan pruebas

5) PayPal retiene dinero a decenas de miles de usuarios Españoles durante 180 días, son 6 meses, durante los cuales saca intereses de ciudadanos Españoles, intereses por los que no paga nada a hacienda, y son decenas de millones de Euros de intereses robados a los Españoles y a la hacienda pública

6) PayPal posee más de 86 millones de transacciones al año solo en nuestro país, pero declara solo pagar 175000 euros en impuestos

7) PayPal está en España como una sociedad limitada unipersonal, con un capital de 3000 euros, sigue lo que son las estrategias de las empresas offshore, para no pagar ni un solo impuesto

8) PayPal actua como una entidad financiera sin serlo, y en su registro como sociedad limitada unipersonal, no posee el epígrafe de empresas de servicios financieros, es más no tiene permiso ni lo puede hacer

9) PayPal fue condenada junto a la empresa YUM de tarjetas , por el Banco de España, quitándole las licencias, por eso no pueden tener tarjetas en España, por estafar a más de 100000 Españoles robándoles el dinero, la empresa YUM asi mismo exijia datos a las personas propietarias de las tarjetas violando la LOPD, para recuperar su dinero, a pesar de ser tarjetas anónimas, esto ocurrió entre el año 2015 al 2016

10) PayPal permite movimientos de unos 2500 euros, a cualquier persona sin identificar, aun asi le bloquea la cuenta con cualquier excusa, y se quedan su dinero, en realidad sin ninguna excusa, dado que nunca dice el motivo

11) Mi cuenta era Business, la bloquearon igual después de 10 años, totalmente identificada, y perfecta, explicación, ninguna, .....

12) PayPal comete un fraude reiterativo a los usuarios, viola la legalidad Española, y la legalidad Europea

13) PayPal no respeta la Ley Europea en materia de consumo, ni la Española, en tanto en cuanto, es el legislador el que legisla sobre la venta o compra de vienes y no PayPal, PayPal no puede poner garantias de 6 meses a no ser que ellos sean quienes se ocupen de estas, lo cual no es cierto, ellos le roban el dinero al vendedor, cosa muy diferente es Amazon, ellos si se ocupan, de pagar en cualquier caso el comprador y el periódo es de 1 mes, no de 6 meses, lo cual redunda en facilitar los timos y las ESTAFAS Y COMO NO FACILITA RETENER EL DINERO DE LOS VENDEDORES O DE CUALQUIERA, SE LLAMA FRAUDE

14) PayPal no respeta la legislación Española, en cuanto a lo que es la privacidad de los datos y como se tratan ni posee personal con una capacidad o capacitación adecuada para atender de forma profesional a los clientes

15) PayPal juega con el dinero, lo retiene, y busca cualquier excusa, para que el dinero se quede en su sistema

16) Una ip a nivel judicial no significa nada, una ip en cualquier ISP es dinámica y es transferible a otro usuario cuando este deja de usarla, no es ninguna prueba a nivel judicial a día de hoy

17) Tener un listado de transacciones, de igual modo no significa nada en absoluto, y tampoco PayPal, tiene derecho a inmiscuirse en lo que haga el usuario, solo en casos en donde exista un fraude flagrante y nada más, PayPal además se dedica a preguntar cosas, como la relación que tienes con tus clientes, por qué has comprado o vendido y muchas cosas más que a ellos no les importan, para ellos chantajea con lo de las limitaciones de cuenta, en todos los demás, con sus cosas buenas o malas, ellos no se inmiscuyen en esto, a lo sumo piden un carnet, y poco más para identificar al usuario, con el fin de evitar fraudes, PayPal también pone problemas para eliminar una cuenta, impidiendo a miles de usuarios eliminarlas, para abusar de que poseen sus datos bancarios en su sistema y proceder a robarles cuando les venga en gana, en mi caso presentaré una denuncia en la Asociación Española de Protección de Datos contra PayPal por vulneración de mis derechos, al margen ya tengo presentada con FACUA la denuncia, y también con mi abogado personal

18) PayPal se inmiscuye en las operaciones de los clientes, interviene, e indaga, cuando solo es un mero intermediario, su capacidad y desfachatez para el intrusismo profesioanl o en la privacidad del usuario es una constante, a PayPal lo que hagan las personas no le importa, porque ellos ni son un banco ni nada, tampoco tienen capacidad ni de comunicación con la policia, ni nada, dado que solo son una parte informante en caso de denuncia, por lo demás, NO SON NADIE, a ver si queda claro que PayPal ni es un banco, ni es una entidad financiera ni nada, y que solo un juez puede intervenir cuentas bancarias, dinero , etc, PayPal se cree que es la justicia, en u npaís como España, y ellos no son NADIE

19) Numerosos Bancos han prescindido de trabajar con PayPal, solo hay uno que permite crearse una cuenta en PayPal que es A Caixa, el resto ni quieren verlos delante

20) Las comisiones de PayPal son usura pura y dura, como sus condiciones cambiantes cada 2 semanas, es imposible asumirlas o incluso percibirlas, por parte de muchos usuarios, redunda en el abuso sistemático por tanto, contra los usuarios, vendedores o compradores

21) PayPal estima el cierre de una cuenta simplemente por criticarlos o quejarse, está en sus términos y condiciones

22) PayPal estipula que las demandas colectivas las prohibe, ellos no son nadie para prohibir un derecho fundamental de todo ciudadano en nuestro país refrendado por la propia constitución

23) PayPal cree que las leyes son las suyas, cuando ellos son simplemente unos auténticos delincuentes, que piensan que están por encima de la ley, y eso no es asi, ni lo será, ni se les permitirá

24) PayPal hace un uso y abuso de preponderancia, un abuso intensivo y absoluto, burlando la confianza de sus clientes, y atentando contra la vida, los negocios y el dinero de las personas que depositan sus datos bancarios, en una empresa que los usa en su propio beneficio y que vulnera la confidencialidad presador de servicios y cliente, que atenta directamente contra el usuario, el vendedor o el comprador y que hace un abuso de confianza contra el cliente, lo cual es tipificado, el abuso de confianza, como otro delito más tipificado en el código penal

25) PayPal actua como una mafia, insultos grabados que tengo de sus operadores, como eres un mentiroso, está grabado,..... insultos como , no se quien eres igual eres BatMan, está grabado, insultos y faltas de respeto como, seguramente usted le pasa esto porque está cometiendo un fraude, o a saber , algo ha hecho seguro, que nosotros somos PayPal, faltas de respeto como, que raro que le hayan pagado tantas mujeres no ? está grabado, preguntar por que tipo de relación tengo con la gente que me ha pagado algo, pedirme documentos como el padrón, recibos del agua, del gas y de la luz, o recibos de mi proveedor de internet, preguntarme que cuanto genero al mes al margen de PayPal, quitarse los auriculares y dejarme hablando solo, pasar de ti colgarte las llamadas, no atender de ninguna forma tus peticiones, no dejar ni un email de constancia de lo hablado, y todo, ..... PayPal, ..... está grabado por mi parte, tengo más de 17 grabaciones, con todo esto y más


*ESTA ES LA VERDAD, NO LA SUYA, SOMOS MILES LOS AFECTADOS*




*

Me quedo corto aun para todo lo que es PayPal y con todas las pruebas demostrabales 1 a 1
*

*PAYPAL DEVUELVE EL DINERO RETENIDO DURANTE 6 MESES A LAS DECENAS DE MILES DE PERSONAS QUE LES HAS ROBADO EL MISMO EN ESPAÑA, ESE DINERO NO ES DE PAYPAL, ES NUESTRO*


----------



## pacoper (7 Sep 2018)

*Esto de PayPal cada vez apesta más, *revisando casos como Payza o AlertPAy que es lo mismo, se ve que sus fondos fueron congelados por orden del gobierno norteamericano, por blanqueo de capitales, de igual manera por permitir el traspaso de dinero proviniente de lo que es la pornografia infantil, etc, lo curioso es que hago esta mención, porque a raiz de lo que paso con Payza, que se dedica a las criptomonedas también la forma de actuar estando ligada a EgoPay, que en realidad era también propiedad de los mismos dueños de Payza, la estrategia, de EgoPay, fue en plan sigiloso ir congelando miles y miles de fondos de usuarios, *sin dar NINGUNA EXPLICACIÓN*, es decir que al final robaron los fondos, *esto lo podemos leer aqui :*

Bitcoin Exchange Processor EgoPay congela los fondos de los clientes | Concellodemelon.org

PayPal, en el pasado podía freezar alguna cuenta, pero todo el acúmulo bestial de casos se concentra entre finales del año 2016 a este, con una barbaridad de denuncias sobre este particular, menciono el anterior caso de EgoPay, con Payza, poque el modus operandi es cuasi el mismo, freezar cuentas de clientes con dinero dentro en base a excusas y pedir documentación, si la persona posee documentación acreditativa no tienen cojones a no dar el dinero, porque supone un problema legal para ellos, pero si la tiene, se joden, no les quedan más excusas para no enviar el dinero, todo esto lo hacen en base a excusas, de normas absurdas y sin sentido, que están solo creadas para quedarse con el dinero de la gente, con mi caso llevo 2 semanas, y siguen perjudicándome, no solo a mi sino a las personas que les reembolsé el dinero, las cuales siguen sin poder retirarlo

Lo de PayPal es sumamente grave, está freezando las cuentas de muchísimos usuarios y bloqueando su dinero y esto huele que apesta, aun encima como le paso a una persona a la cua lle devolví su dinero, el dinero no lo devolvieron a sus métodos de pago original, se los devolvieron como saldo de PayPal, para que el dinero jamás salga de su sistema, esta persona llamó desesperada a PayPal reclamando su dinero y un tal Maximiliano solo se reía en su cara, después una tal Nuria, le colgó el teléfono, y todas las conversaciones fueron de esta manera, el tal Maximiliano le dijo que le explicase a esta persona a ver porque había pagado esos servicios - qé cojones le importa ? - la persona a la cual le devolví el dinero, procedió a reclamar el pago que me había realizado en forma de reembolso, siendo el pagador original, algo insólito, solo me pagó a mi y fue su única actividad, como es posible que a la persona que envió el dinero originalmente, se la proceda a bloquear el dinero que es suyo en origen ?????, cuando además proviene de un reembolso, *INAUDITO*


*LE RUEGO A LOS ADMINS DE ESTE FORO, Y SE LO PIDO ENCARECIDAMENTE QUE MUEVAN ESTE POST PARA CONSEGUIR MÁS VISIBILIDAD, ES MUCHA LA GENTE AFECTADA POR PAYPAL, LO RUEGO ENCARECIDAMENTE, GRACIAS*


----------



## spala (8 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> *Esto de PayPal cada vez apesta más, *revisando casos como Payza o AlertPAy que es lo mismo, se ve que sus fondos fueron congelados por orden del gobierno norteamericano, por blanqueo de capitales, de igual manera por permitir el traspaso de dinero proviniente de lo que es la pornografia infantil, etc, lo curioso es que hago esta mención, porque a raiz de lo que paso con Payza, que se dedica a las criptomonedas también la forma de actuar estando ligada a EgoPay, que en realidad era también propiedad de los mismos dueños de Payza, la estrategia, de EgoPay, fue en plan sigiloso ir congelando miles y miles de fondos de usuarios, *sin dar NINGUNA EXPLICACIÓN*, es decir que al final robaron los fondos, *esto lo podemos leer aqui :*
> 
> Bitcoin Exchange Processor EgoPay congela los fondos de los clientes | Concellodemelon.org
> 
> ...



enlaza el hilo a una noticia en meneame, igual si la gente lo vota hay mas notoriedad


----------



## pacoper (8 Sep 2018)

Menéame la verdad nunca me gustó, una vez comenté alli nada una noticia y la gente empieza a trolear a lo bestia no creo que se tomen este tema en serio, dirán cualqueir cosa, no se, ..... además es un enlazador de noticas, si enlazo el post del foro me banean fijo, creeran estoy haciendo spam


----------



## pacoper (8 Sep 2018)

PayPal también ya ha sido investigados pro los organismos federales de Estados Unidos, por sus prácticas abusivas al freezar cuentas sin motivo, al parecer vuelven a las andadas, ahora en Europa como en USA no pueden, ahora intentan masivamente robar en Europa :

PayPal's anti-fraud practices under investigation | SC Media

Solved: PayPal has locked my account without any warning, ... - PayPal Community

*Otra página de consumidores opinando de PayPal, todos con la misma situación igual que en truspilot :*

Top 2,073 Reviews and Complaints about PayPal


----------



## pacoper (8 Sep 2018)

Somos muchos los afectados, demasiados, y es desde luego algo que tenemso que parar entre todos informando a la gente, y que sea de conocimiento público, las prácticas iklegale sy mafiosas de estos de PayPal, que deben ser sacadas a la luz, roban nuestro dinero con excusas y violan decenas de leyes Españolas y Europeas, gracias y a por todas, hay que seguir luchando contra esta mafia


----------



## pacoper (9 Sep 2018)

IrvingWashington dijo:


> Aqui tu si que dices cosas sin sentido.
> Que usas la cuenta para cosas personales cuando estas vendiendo y comprando servicios. Que ni vendes ni compras pero que tienes pagos recurrentes por servicios. Que pasa que un pago por un servicio no es una compra? Que te has saltado los terminos y condiciones pero que no deberia haber consecuencias.
> 
> Usais una pasarela de pago como cuenta corriente bancaria, para actividades profesionales sin declarar, dejando saldos elevados. Dejando saldos de dinero que os hace falta. Enlazando con cuentas bancarias o tarjetas no virtuales. Joder luego que pasan cosas...
> ...



Es una pena que hables sin leer anteriormente o sin saber, es evidente que desconoces muchas cosas, y realmente no te situas en el punto adecuado

Primeramente yo no vendo nada, he utilizado PayPal para hacer algunos trabajos muy puntuales, recibir el dinero de varios clientes, para pagar servicios de esos clientes, clientes que les es cómodo hacer esto asi, por ellos no por mi, porque yo uso siempre transferencia bancaria

Por otro lado decir de mi persona que yo defraudo cuando a mi me han bloqueado 1852 euros, una simple empresa privada, que no tiene ninguna legalidad, que no es ningún banco es de coña marinera, una coña marinera, bloqueando el dinero de un ciudadano Español, cuando por ley ellos no pueden hacerlo y se deben circunscribir a la política Española y Europea al tener una filial en España, que debe cumplir la normativa, pero es que ni están registrados como operadores financieros ni supervisados por el Banco de España, quienes defraudan son ellos que declaran solo un pago de 175000 euros anuales, cuando hacen más de 86 millones de transacciones solo en España al año , que suponen miles de millones de Euros NO DECLARADOS AL FISCO ESPAÑOL Y QUE SE LOS LLEVAN PARA EL PARAISO FISCAL DE LUXEMBURGO, y también han bloqueado a una persona que me ha pagado, y esa persona cuales fueron las causas, ninguna, ..... porque nunca han dicho nada, eso es PayPal, cuando esa persona ya me había pagado puntual en otras ocasiones en otros años y no usa su cuenta para nada más


Eso si es PayPal, eso sumado a los centenares de miles de cuentas frieezadas y congeladas durante 6 meses por parte de PayPal que suponen millones de euros de beneficio para estos delincuentes


Esa es la realidad de PayPal, en cuanto a la violación de las normas que tanto dices, falta la primera vez, que me digan NADA, sobre que he violado yo de sus normas, no te dicen nada, NADA, a ver si queda claro este punto, y por otro lado en 13 años casi 14 años que tengo mi única cuenta, he pagado comisiones por cada cosa que he pagado, para mi o para otra persona, todo lo he pagado, y nunca jamás, JAMÁS, nadie me ha reclamado ni un duroooooo, ni unoo !!!!!, no he tenido ni un solo problema, y a lo sumo cuando alguna vez he comprado en Ebay, he reclamado 2 o 3 veces en años !!!!!, un protector de pantalla, que es a lo que alude esa sinverguenza que está grabada en la conversación telefónica


A ver si de una vez queda claro, y decir que yo he tenido actividad económica en PayPal, cuando en ni un solo año he pasado de 1000 euros anuales recibidos y me he gastado el doble pagando servicios, es que tiene tela, tiene tela teniendo en cuenta que mi cuenta está como ilimitada y verificada como Business la friolera de más de 1 década


Y por último el saldo de 1852 euros es un saldo acumulado de más de 14 meses, 14 meses !!!!!!!!!!!!! a ver si me entiendes, que yo no he recibido ese dinero de golpe por dios, que ya está bien de tergiversar las cosas, que estos tipejos de PayPal son unos ladrones coño, a ver si de una vez nos enteramos, que no soy yo solo, que son centenares de miles de personas en España y en Europa igual, que nos han robado el dinero !!!!!, a ver si de una vez lo entendemos que no hay ley que ampare el bloqueo de tu dinero por parte de ninguna compañía privada coño, que solo lo puede hacer hacienda Española y un juez joder, que ya aburre defende rlo indefendible por parte de algunos y ponerse a consentir lo ilógico, que mañana te puede pasar a ti, o a un familiar tuyo, que tenga necesidad de ese dinero y le joda la vida como me la están jodiendo a mi, pensemos un poco colectivamente que ya es hora de estar permitiendo abusos de una pandilla de miserables usureros


*Un saludo hombre, esperemos de verdad que no te pase a ti, no se lo deseo a NADIE*

---------- Post added 09-sep-2018 at 17:18 ----------

*Lee esto no estaría demás que lo leyeses aunque venga en inglés :*

PayPal excuse their illegal actions with the


----------



## Vilux (9 Sep 2018)

Tu fallecimiento es una una violación de las condiciones de servicio.

Carta de PayPal a clienta que murió de cáncer tras comunicarles su marido el fallecimiento:

PayPal told customer her death breached its rules - BBC News


----------



## pacoper (9 Sep 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Tu fallecimiento es una una violación de las condiciones de servicio.
> 
> Carta de PayPal a clienta que murió de cáncer tras comunicarles su marido el fallecimiento:
> 
> https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/7A40/production/_102469213_514e6ce6-4153-42e6-bddd-13934de96a28.jpg[/IMG]]PayPal told customer her death breached its rules - BBC News



Si si eso también lo ley en estos dias pasados, le reclamaban a la pobre fallecida 3500 dólares o algo asi, vergonzoso, si son miserables, totalmente miserables, .....

---------- Post added 09-sep-2018 at 17:36 ----------

*DESTACAR EL CASO DE ESTA FARMACIA EN LINEA A LA CUAL LE ROBARON TAMBIÉN SU DINERO Y ES DE ESPAÑA, HAY MILES DE CASOS DE TIENDAS ONLINE, DE NEGOCIOS Y CIENTOS D EMILES DE PARTICULARES ESPAÑOLES AFECTADOS POS ESTOS ESTAFADORES DE PAYPAL, QUE SE AUTOFINANCIAN Y LUCRAN EN BASE A ROBAR A LOS USUARIOS, SI DIGO BIEN ROBAR EL DINERO AJENO :*

PayPal el arte de no justificarse - Parafarmacia.website

---------- Post added 09-sep-2018 at 17:44 ----------

*TAMBIÈN APROVECHANDO EL CAOS EN VENEZUELA ESTÁN ROBANDO TODOS LOS SALDOS DE CIUDADANOS VENEZOLANOS, FREEZANDO MASIVAMENTE SUS CUENTAS, LAS CUALES PIERDEN TODO EL DINERO DADO QUE ESE DINERO SOLO PUEDE SER TRANSFERIDO A BANCOS EN USA, Y, ..... ¿ DE DÓNDE SACAN LA MAYOR PARTE DE ELLOS UNA CUENTA EN UN BANCO DE USA ? :*

https://steemit.com/venezuela/@meta...r-sus-cuentas-de-paypal-sin-riesgo-de-bloqueo


----------



## Vilux (9 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> FREEZANDO MASIVAMENTE SUS CUENTAS,



Qué coño significa "feezando"? supongo que te refieres a CONGELANDO.

congelar cuenta bancaria​


----------



## pacoper (9 Sep 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Qué coño significa "feezando"? supongo que te refieres a CONGELANDO.
> 
> congelar cuenta bancaria​



Si correcto, el término que se usa más a menudo es decir freezing accounts y luego hold accounts, osea primero congelan la cuenta y después la bloquean, esas son las dos actividades favoritas del timo de PayPal, correcto


----------



## pacoper (9 Sep 2018)

*TAMBIÈN APROVECHANDO EL CAOS EN VENEZUELA ESTÁN ROBANDO TODOS LOS SALDOS DE CIUDADANOS VENEZOLANOS, FREEZANDO MASIVAMENTE SUS CUENTAS, LAS CUALES PIERDEN TODO EL DINERO DADO QUE ESE DINERO SOLO PUEDE SER TRANSFERIDO A BANCOS EN USA, Y, ..... ¿ DE DÓNDE SACAN LA MAYOR PARTE DE ELLOS UNA CUENTA EN UN BANCO DE USA ? :*

https://steemit.com/venezuela/@meta...r-sus-cuentas-de-paypal-sin-riesgo-de-bloqueo


----------



## pacoper (13 Sep 2018)

Ahora desde PayPal se inventan cosas nuevas, a dos personas les reembolsé su dinero, y resulta que ahora les limitan la cuenta a ellos y no les quieren devolver un dienro que es un reembolso, es como si voy a una tienda devuelvo el artículo y se quedan con el artículo y el dinero, es acojonante la d eilegalidades que estos sinverguenzas cometen, indignante


----------



## pacoper (14 Sep 2018)

*Con permiso del foro y de los administradores y con mis excusas si compartir esto molesta a alguien o infringe las normas, comparto el caso que he publicado con toda la comunidad de menéame, para que se pueda compartir fácilmente en todos los lugares que se desee, en breve pondré y compartiré un blog al respecto : *

PayPal - me deja sin dinero 6 meses


----------



## pacoper (14 Sep 2018)

*COMPARTO EL BLOG A TRAVÉS DEL CUAL IRÉ MOSTRANDO TODO LO QUE VA SUCEDIENDO Y NOVEDADES*

paypalmeroba180 | Feed


----------



## spala (14 Sep 2018)

pacoper dijo:


> *COMPARTO EL BLOG A TRAVÉS DEL CUAL IRÉ MOSTRANDO TODO LO QUE VA SUCEDIENDO Y NOVEDADES*
> 
> paypalmeroba180 | Feed



si haces publicaciones de facebook o twitter para q la gente comparte, llega a mas gente


----------



## rafabogado (15 Sep 2018)

Por mi experiencia, tras pagar con ellos un paquete... y desistir por incumplimiento de condiciones del vendedor... no me devolvieron el dinero... sino que lo dejaron como "crédito a compensar".

Tampoco me peleé con ellos por gitanazos porque suelo comprar habitualmente y lo mismo me da que me compensen con una compra posterior que el que me lo den y volver a pagar... pero gitanos son un rato largo...


----------



## pacoper (15 Sep 2018)

Si te comprendo, pero claro cuando son 1800 euros no es lo mismo, gitanos es poco, para llamar a estos ladrones de PayPal, que están robando a miles de personas solo en España, un saludo y gracias


----------



## pacoper (22 Sep 2018)

Para los interesados contactad con *ADICAE*, es una asociación de consumidores en temas financieros, que está muy al tanto de la Estafa de PayPal robando durante 180 dias el dinero de la gente

EN PORTADA | ADICAE - Consumidores críticos, responsables y solidarios

*Aqui un enlace al fraude que hizo PayPal con las tarjetas entre el 2015 al 2016, robando millones de Euros en España :*

PAYPAL!!!, ladrones, estafadores, pero que maldit* vergüenza!!! + DE 100.000 ESTAFADOS. - Off Topic - Foro Meristation


----------



## pacoper (24 Sep 2018)

Más sobre PayPal y sus actividades de estafa y manipulación :

PayPal bloquea la cuenta de grupos identitarios europeos para financiar operaciones de sabotaje contra el rescate de ilegales

*FIRMA AHORA Y DIVULGA, NO ES POR MI ES POR TODOS, MAÑANA TU PUEDES SER EL SIGUIENTE, GRACIAS*

Petición · PayPal: PayPal te roba tu dinero sin más explicaciones · Change.org

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 04:34 ----------

*TAMBIÉN ESTAFAN A LOS USUARIOS DE RENFE :*

La otra chapuza de la web de Renfe: te cobran por PayPal y te quedas sin billete. Noticias de Tecnología


----------



## eltorrijas (24 Sep 2018)

A mí también me limitaron hace tres años con 2 mil euros a 180 días.

No puedes hacer nada, ellos tienen cogida la sarten por el mango.

Como son monopolio tienes que aprender a jugar con ellos. Crear cuentas falsas con técnica (saber evitar nuevas limitaciones) para manejar dinero e irlo retirando lentamente.

No hagas más rabietas, no vas a solucionar nada y solamente vas a desgastarte.


----------



## pacoper (2 Oct 2018)

eltorrijas dijo:


> A mí también me limitaron hace tres años con 2 mil euros a 180 días.
> 
> No puedes hacer nada, ellos tienen cogida la sarten por el mango.
> 
> ...




Si todo el mundo piensa como tu, nada en esta mierda de mundo cambiará, ni los abusos, ni las injusticias ni nada.

A veces una persona es la que marca la diferencia, y si todos pensásemos asi, los cabrones como los de PayPal, los delincuentes como ellos a la par que otros, no podrían hacer sus millonadas, no por su valía, sino por robar y ampararse en vacios legales y en abusos.

Mirar para otro lado, no es la solución, es un acto de cobardía, es claudicar, es vivir como un gusano arrastrado, quizás no puedas hoy, pero si podrás mañana, pero con el silencio cómplice de todos, como cobardes, nunca cambiará nada, serán los mismos verdugos con diferentes nombres, haciendo su ley, la que les conviene, amparados por todos los que se callan la boca como pueriles mansos y borregos al matadero.

Hay personas que si pensaís lo que decís os debería de dar verguenza el mero hecho de existir, existir para nada, solo para ser un puntito más, asi no son las cosas, y asi no se termina con las injusticias, ni con los abusos, de esta panda de ladrones y delincuentes de PayPal, al igual que otros, que no solo es que vulneren tus derechos, es que vulneran las leyes de tu país y de Europa, es que te roban tu esfuerzo, tu trabajo, ..... pero es mejor callar, claro, ..... claudicar, no es mi caso amigo, el mio no lo es, tengo un nombre y un apellido y en mis apellidos la palabra cobarde y arrastrado no es parte de mi, ni está, ni estará, me gastaré lo que haga falta y quizás derivado de mi denuncia, de mis quejas, etc, quizás un día, ..... una persona como tu, u otras no tengan que sufrir lo que yo estoy sufriendo, entonces seguro que se da por bien empleado el esfuerzo, ..... pero ser cómplice, no es la solución, un saludo


----------



## JMM72 (5 Ago 2022)

POWERPOINT2000 dijo:


> Bienvenido al club.
> 
> Yo hace la purria de años tenía unos 90.000 euros en Paypal ganados limpiamente y totalmente fiscalizados con Hacienda.
> 
> ...



Hola,

Tengo un caso parecido, por retencion y soy profesional, me gustaria pode contactar con esos abogados, seria posible? gracias.


----------

